# Weekly Competition 2022-33



## Mike Hughey (Aug 16, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U R U' R U R' F U' F2 U
*2. *R' F U' F' R2 U' R2 U R U' R'
*3. *U' R' F R U' R U R' F R2 F
*4. *R' U' F R F R U R' U R U
*5. *U2 R' U' F U2 F' R' U' R U2 R

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 R B D2 L2 D R2 D' U' B2 R D' B' L D2 L' R2
*2. *D2 F' D2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 B' U2 B D' R2 B U
*3. *B' D L' D B2 U R2 F' R F U2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 R
*4. *L D' L U' D2 F R B' D2 R' U2 R' B2 R' L2 B2 U2 L2 F
*5. *L2 D2 R U2 L U' B' L' D F' R2 D B2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 D F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' R2 B' L' R' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 R' U B' D F2 U2 L' U Fw2 Uw2 L' R2 U B2 Uw2 L' Fw2 L Uw2 U L2 Fw L D' R Uw2 D2 Rw Uw Fw2 L' B' Uw R2
*2. *R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 L U2 L2 F U' D2 F R2 B D' B2 U Uw2 Rw2 D' L' F2 U Fw2 D R L2 Uw2 D2 F2 Fw' D2 L D' Fw' F Uw' F Rw' Uw2 L2 F'
*3. *D' U2 B' R2 F' L2 B R2 F' R2 F2 D R' B2 L' F2 U' B Rw2 F D2 Fw2 U Rw2 U Fw2 L2 B2 Uw2 D' Rw' Fw2 R D L' Fw' B' Rw Uw U2 Rw2 R2
*4. *U2 F' L' D' U R' F' D2 L' D F2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 Rw2 U R Uw2 F2 R' U Rw2 D' B2 U2 R Fw' B' L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw Fw D' Rw2 B2 F2 U' L2
*5. *B2 U2 B2 R F2 R U2 R F2 U' R' D B' L2 D' R B' L' R F2 Rw2 Uw2 R' L2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 L' U Fw2 D R' D' B U Fw' L' F Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' F U2 Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *F Fw2 Bw' L' Lw' Bw' U' R' Dw' Lw' F Uw' Rw D Dw' F' B2 Uw2 R Dw' Uw R' U' Rw R F2 U Dw2 D2 Lw L U2 Uw2 L' D2 R' D R2 Dw2 Lw2 L2 Rw' U2 Lw2 Uw' R' U' Bw' F2 B2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Bw U' Rw Bw' F B2 Dw
*2. *R D2 L' Dw2 R U2 Bw' R' D2 Lw2 D Dw R Fw' Uw2 L B' Uw' Dw2 F Uw' U Lw' D2 B2 Fw' U L U L' Dw' R D L D Bw B2 Fw Rw U' L' Fw D Dw2 Bw Uw2 Fw' B' D2 L2 U' Lw2 D2 F' Rw Bw2 Lw Bw Rw2 D2
*3. *L U' D Bw2 B' L2 F' R' F' L' D2 Dw Rw2 Bw2 U2 L' Lw Bw2 Uw Bw' D' F2 R' F Uw Lw' L' Dw Fw' F Lw L2 Uw' Fw U Fw Dw D' L' Dw2 R L' Uw2 F Fw' U Rw2 U' D F2 Rw D Fw' B R2 D Dw Lw Uw B2
*4. *Dw B2 R2 D Fw Lw2 Fw' F2 L Fw2 Lw2 Dw U' Rw Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw Bw Fw2 Rw F Lw2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 L Lw Rw2 F' L' U Uw F Dw2 Fw' Bw2 D Bw2 Uw2 U2 L Rw R2 F' Lw' R U2 Bw Fw2 B Rw' Lw B Lw2 D2 Rw L'
*5. *L' Dw U F2 Dw2 Rw Lw2 Fw' Uw L' B U R B' Rw' Dw Fw2 B' Bw2 Uw2 Dw' U2 Lw2 B2 Dw Lw Fw2 Uw2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 Uw' L' Dw L' Bw2 L2 F' Lw' U R Fw2 D2 Uw' Rw U' L' Bw' Uw' U Bw U' R' U2 B Bw2 U2 B

*6x6x6*
*1. *Fw' Rw2 Bw' F2 B 3Fw' Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw' R2 B' Rw 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw 3Uw2 R2 Bw2 3Uw L2 Uw B' F' 3Uw F U Lw2 Fw D2 U Uw B' 3Fw' F Bw' Dw F 3Rw2 Uw' Rw' U Rw2 U' L D2 U' Uw' Fw Bw2 Lw' F2 Bw' R' U B2 D2 R D' Bw2 Fw' 3Rw' L Bw L2 Dw2 R' Lw2 Dw 3Fw Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 D Fw 3Rw2 Uw2 D F' Bw Lw'
*2. *U' D2 3Fw R2 L' D2 Lw Dw2 B' Dw' 3Fw' Fw' 3Rw2 Fw2 U2 Bw' F2 Lw2 3Fw Uw' Lw R2 B2 Uw 3Uw' Rw' D B2 U2 Dw2 F2 Uw B' 3Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Rw' U2 R2 Dw D2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Rw' Bw2 3Rw' Bw' 3Fw2 B Rw L' 3Uw D' L Lw' Dw2 3Fw' U' R2 3Uw' Uw2 3Rw2 R' D' U F' Bw' 3Rw' Rw2 F2 D2 R F L U' B D 3Rw' R2 B'
*3. *B' L2 Lw' Dw F' 3Fw2 3Uw2 L2 B R2 3Uw' Rw2 3Uw' Bw2 D2 Lw2 Dw' F R Lw2 Uw' Rw2 D B 3Uw2 D' L2 U2 3Rw' B Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Fw D2 U2 Dw' 3Rw2 Lw2 D' Bw' L Rw' R Uw Fw 3Rw' Bw F' Uw Dw U Bw2 Rw 3Uw2 L' 3Uw2 3Rw' Lw Rw2 Bw2 F2 Fw B2 L 3Uw R U' Uw2 D F Lw' 3Rw2 F Dw' Fw' B2 Uw D' Rw2
*4. *R' D2 L' 3Rw' Lw 3Uw Dw' Bw' B 3Fw2 R2 Fw' U2 Lw R' L Uw2 Lw 3Fw2 B2 Uw Lw2 Uw2 B Fw2 3Rw B 3Uw Uw2 D2 Bw' R Uw' D2 Lw2 U2 F' Bw Rw2 R U' L R Uw2 D' Lw Fw' Bw' R Lw2 U Bw2 L B Uw 3Fw Rw' B' U' Rw' Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw Lw' 3Fw L 3Fw Uw B' Rw2 Lw' F2 B2 Dw2 3Rw B2 Rw' Bw F
*5. *F' Dw' 3Rw' Fw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw Dw Uw' U Lw2 L Fw' F' B2 D' Rw' 3Rw' R2 3Fw 3Rw Fw2 3Rw2 Bw2 D' Uw 3Fw 3Uw' L2 B' 3Rw' U Dw2 3Rw' U2 L' B Rw2 Lw' R 3Rw 3Uw2 R2 Uw' 3Fw' Fw F' D' 3Uw2 F2 Bw' Dw R' L2 3Rw' Uw2 R2 U Fw 3Rw2 R Dw B2 Rw D2 Fw2 3Fw2 Bw B Lw Fw' U2 Lw Fw2 U' 3Uw Rw2 3Fw2 Fw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *Bw Fw' D U2 F2 3Lw' Fw2 3Uw U' 3Dw' 3Rw 3Lw2 F2 3Rw Uw2 Fw' 3Dw' Fw' 3Bw' L' 3Uw2 Uw 3Lw2 R' 3Bw2 Fw' 3Rw2 B' F' Fw 3Uw2 Lw Uw Lw' F2 L R 3Lw 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Rw' L' F2 Fw2 D Fw' 3Rw' 3Lw L' R' Rw U' Lw' D B Uw2 3Bw 3Rw' L' Dw' 3Uw D' B' R' D2 Dw' 3Rw 3Bw 3Fw' 3Rw2 L' 3Uw Lw' Rw2 B' 3Rw' Uw2 B L2 Dw' U' Bw2 Fw' R2 3Uw2 Lw' Rw' L2 3Fw Dw2 3Lw L Rw2 R2 Dw 3Lw' Rw2 3Rw B'
*2. *Bw' Lw U Uw2 Fw 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw2 3Dw2 Bw' L' 3Uw 3Dw 3Lw2 3Bw2 B Bw2 Uw' Lw2 3Rw R 3Uw2 F2 U L' R D' 3Dw 3Uw Lw Fw2 D' R2 Dw 3Dw' B L' 3Dw2 B' 3Rw2 D2 3Rw R 3Dw Bw Fw2 3Uw' L U' Rw2 3Uw F Bw' 3Uw2 Bw Uw D2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw 3Lw2 Fw' Bw 3Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw' Lw2 D' Bw 3Bw2 R2 3Rw' Bw Fw' 3Dw 3Lw' F' 3Dw' 3Uw' Lw' 3Dw' F2 3Fw2 D' 3Rw' Rw2 U R' Dw' 3Rw' Uw' 3Bw2 R Fw2 Bw2 3Dw L Lw' U2
*3. *Rw 3Lw 3Uw' 3Fw' D' 3Dw' B' 3Lw 3Fw2 L' 3Rw 3Fw2 U' Lw' L' F' 3Bw' B2 D' Bw2 F D' 3Dw' F' Fw2 B R2 3Fw2 D 3Bw2 Uw' D' 3Rw Uw 3Fw2 Lw2 Bw' B2 3Fw2 3Bw2 U L' 3Rw' Lw2 D2 3Fw' R' Rw2 Lw Fw' L' B D2 Uw2 F Rw2 3Dw' 3Rw Lw2 3Lw2 Bw2 Lw 3Fw Rw2 Bw2 3Fw Uw2 R Uw2 U' Rw' Lw' B2 3Fw D2 Uw2 Dw 3Lw' 3Uw 3Fw' Uw' 3Bw 3Dw2 F2 3Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 F2 Rw2 D2 Rw Lw 3Rw Uw2 R' 3Lw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Rw
*4. *3Uw Rw' 3Fw R' U2 D' Dw R2 Bw' Uw' D2 L' R 3Rw2 D' Bw2 R' Uw2 3Bw2 Lw 3Uw2 D2 3Dw2 Uw 3Rw2 B2 3Bw2 R Fw' 3Dw Lw2 Dw R2 3Bw 3Fw F 3Lw' Fw' Rw' 3Lw2 3Uw F' 3Dw2 Lw' 3Fw2 B F' Lw 3Fw' Rw' R Dw2 Lw 3Uw' 3Lw' U Lw' 3Lw' Uw Fw 3Rw' Lw2 3Fw2 3Bw2 F' D' Fw' Uw 3Uw Rw' R' 3Dw2 U' Dw2 Uw Bw Lw' U Dw2 3Rw Rw Dw Fw' R Bw' R' Dw Fw2 3Fw2 Uw Fw' 3Rw' Rw' 3Fw2 3Dw' Bw2 Rw2 Fw Dw' U
*5. *3Lw F' B2 3Rw 3Fw B' 3Dw2 3Fw' L B' Fw2 Rw B2 Rw2 Lw2 3Rw2 3Dw' B2 F' 3Uw Rw' D' R 3Uw' Dw2 3Lw' Rw R2 L 3Uw' Rw2 Dw' 3Dw B' D' 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Rw' Rw' F2 3Dw Uw' 3Bw F2 R2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 3Dw 3Fw Fw2 Bw2 F Dw' Bw Uw D Lw Uw B' D2 U' Rw2 Uw Fw2 3Dw2 Lw' Fw' 3Rw2 B Fw' 3Lw' Rw U' Lw 3Uw2 Rw' D 3Fw Uw' B L' 3Lw' B 3Bw' L2 F Dw' F2 3Uw' F' 3Lw2 D' 3Uw2 3Dw2 B 3Dw F' Dw 3Lw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' U2 R2 U' F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
*2. *R' F U' R U' R' U2 F' R' U2 F
*3. *R' U F R' U2 R2 U' R2 F R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B R L2 U F2 B' R' L2 U' R B2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 Rw Uw'
*2. *B L F' L2 U' F L' U D F2 U2 R' B2 U' F' Uw2
*3. *U R2 B2 U2 L D2 L' U2 F2 U' B' F' D2 B' U2 L' R Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 L U2 L' D F L R B' L' F2 R F' Fw2 Rw2 R' B' L2 U2 Fw2 L' Uw2 F' Uw2 L R2 Uw' R2 D2 L2 B' Rw' Uw Rw2 B2 R Uw2 Fw' R x y'
*2. *U2 L U2 F' R2 D L2 U' D2 B2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R F2 L2 F2 R' Uw2 L' Fw2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 R F' R Uw2 B R2 Fw2 Uw D2 R2 Fw2 U Fw D2 F' Uw U2 Rw D
*3. *U' L F' R2 D2 F' U2 B U2 F' R2 D' L' D F U' B L2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 R F Uw2 F L2 D2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 R2 Uw L2 F' R2 Uw F' Fw Rw R L' F2 D' Rw x y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' Rw' Dw' U' D' B2 Rw2 R' F2 Rw' B L2 B' Lw2 Uw2 U2 F2 Bw' Lw2 Dw' D Lw' Fw D2 Rw' Bw2 Lw U L2 U' B2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 Bw2 D B' F2 Dw' F Fw2 Rw L2 R' U' L R' U' R Bw2 R' Fw2 Lw' L' Rw' F' Lw2 D Dw 3Fw
*2. *U' L2 D2 B U2 Bw B' Fw2 U' B' Fw' R2 Dw' Uw' Rw' Fw Bw2 Uw Fw' Rw Fw' B2 Lw' F' Fw2 Rw' U2 Bw' Uw' D2 B' Uw' F R' Dw B L2 Lw B2 Lw' F2 B2 Dw Uw Rw2 Dw F2 L D Lw2 L' U2 L' Bw R' L' Rw Dw2 U Uw 3Rw 3Uw2
*3. *Uw U2 F' Rw L2 D Bw' R2 Rw2 Fw' D Dw2 Lw Dw' Rw2 U2 F' D2 F' B R' D2 U2 Lw Uw' Lw2 D' Rw2 Uw' D Bw L' B D' Lw D2 Bw' Dw Lw D' Uw' R Fw U D Dw R Fw D2 B2 U Rw2 B' Uw2 U' L' Uw Lw2 Fw R' 3Rw 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 3Uw D L' Lw2 Fw2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 L Fw2 R2 U R2 3Fw2 D' 3Rw' Dw' U2 B2 Bw2 U Fw 3Fw' Lw' 3Fw2 R2 Dw B' D' B2 F Bw D Dw2 L' Bw D' R' Rw' Uw2 Dw2 L' Uw2 U2 R' Rw Fw2 Lw' Bw 3Rw2 3Uw 3Rw Rw' D' Fw' 3Fw L2 3Fw' Lw' L' D Dw' Rw 3Rw' 3Fw Rw2 F D2 Fw2 3Rw' Uw' R2 3Rw Bw' F2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Lw' 3Uw2 x' y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw F' U 3Bw' 3Rw Fw' D' R Uw2 3Uw Lw2 U2 Uw 3Lw' 3Bw2 Lw L 3Rw2 Dw B 3Uw 3Rw R 3Lw Dw' Fw' U2 Bw2 3Dw' U' 3Bw Dw 3Uw2 R2 3Rw Bw2 3Dw' B Uw' L' Lw' Rw2 3Bw2 3Uw' Rw2 Lw' 3Lw Dw' R2 U' Fw 3Bw2 Lw2 Rw' 3Lw' U B 3Fw' 3Bw D2 U 3Uw2 F 3Uw2 D2 3Bw 3Rw' F2 U' 3Fw F' Lw' B 3Dw2 D2 Dw2 3Uw Lw' D 3Uw2 3Lw' Uw D2 3Lw2 R' D B' Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Dw2 Bw 3Fw' F L' Dw' 3Bw' R2 Dw' 3Bw' x2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U' F2 D F' D L2 U2 F L B D2 B' U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F Uw
*2. *B U R2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 L F2 L U' L' D2 U2 F2 U2 F Rw2
*3. *D2 F L2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' R B' U F L2 R' D' B2 U' Rw
*4. *U B2 R D2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 B F' D' R2 B R D U B2 Rw Uw'
*5. *D2 B' D2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 U B' L' D R U' R2 U2 R' Uw'
*6. *U B2 U F' U' R U2 D2 B2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*7. *R2 F' L2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 U R D' F' L D2 L D' Rw' Uw'
*8. *R2 U2 D2 F' U' F B L D F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' F L' Uw
*9. *B2 D' L2 R F2 L2 B F2 U2 B D' R F' R D R2 F' R2 Fw' Uw'
*10. *L' F' D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D R' D' B2 L' F U B2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*11. *R F2 D' B2 F2 U F2 R2 U R D2 B' L R' F R2 D F' U2 Rw Uw'
*12. *U F' R' B2 R2 D' R F' U R' F2 B2 R' B2 U2 R L F Rw2
*13. *L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F L B D R' U L' U2 L R2 B2 Rw Uw
*14. *L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 B L2 U' B' R' D B2 R2 B2 F' L D' Rw2 Uw2
*15. *F' R D2 R U2 L B2 L' D2 F R B R' B2 D' B2 F2 R U2 Fw'
*16. *D' B' D' R2 U F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R F L' D R U2 B R Fw
*17. *B' L' D2 L2 B U2 B' D2 U2 F D F' D' F' D2 R2 B L' Fw Uw
*18. *B D' L D2 F2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 D U' R' F R2 D' F Rw' Uw2
*19. *L U2 F B' D R' U B D2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R Fw Uw'
*20. *D2 R D' R' U' R U2 B U L' F2 R L' F2 U2 R U' Rw Uw2
*21. *L' U L' D2 F' B D2 F2 U F2 R' U' L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 R2 Uw2
*22. *D B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D F' R' B' R' D R' D' B2 F D B' D2 Fw' Uw2
*23. *B U2 F2 D2 F U2 F' L2 B U R2 F' U' L' R' D R' B' L'
*24. *F R U R2 D B2 U2 B2 L' F' L' D B L2 B' L2 F2 D2 Fw
*25. *F L2 U L2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D' U' B' F' R' B2 U L D2 B2 Rw' Uw
*26. *B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 B' D' R B2 F' L D L B' L' Fw'
*27. *D' B2 D U2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 L' D L R U2 R2 B U2
*28. *R B D R F2 D L D' R D U2 B2 L2 F L2 B U2 Fw'
*29. *D2 B2 D' R' U2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 B' D2 U R D U' F' Rw2 Uw2
*30. *R2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 B' U R2 F L2 D' B R U2 R U Rw' Uw
*31. *D B' U2 R' U2 L F D U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 B' D Rw' Uw'
*32. *U2 L' B2 L' R' D2 U2 R U2 L D2 F2 B' D' L' D' U' R U F D2 Rw
*33. *R U' R D U2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U R' F D' F U B U' B2 Uw'
*34. *B L2 D2 U R2 D U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 U2 B D' U2 L D2 Rw2 Uw'
*35. *B' U R2 F' R2 F R2 F L2 B2 L B' U B D2 R F D2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*36. *U2 L2 F2 R B' L2 B2 U' D' F2 B2 L D2 L' F2 R' F' D Rw2
*37. *L U F U F2 B L' U R L U R U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 L' U2 Fw
*38. *F U R U' R F U' F B' R' D2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 F D' Rw Uw
*39. *R B D' R D2 F2 B' U D2 R2 U2 D R2 F2 L2 B' D' L' B2 Rw' Uw2
*40. *L' R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' R2 U B' U' F2 L R B' F2 L2 D F2 Uw'
*41. *D' B2 L B R2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 B L' R' F2 D' B R Uw2
*42. *B' L F' U' L B2 L B' R F' U2 R2 B U2 R2 F' B' Rw Uw'
*43. *L2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 F' D' F' L D R' B U2 B' Rw' Uw
*44. *F2 D F' U' L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U2 B' L' B' F L B R' B U2 Fw Uw2
*45. *D2 B2 R U2 R2 F2 L' B2 U L2 B R2 F L2 U' B2 F R U' Fw
*46. *R' B2 U R2 D U' L2 R2 B U2 L D2 U' L2 B R' D' U F' Rw Uw'
*47. *B D2 B' U D F U' D R' U2 L2 U2 L' B2 U' R2 U Fw'
*48. *L U L F' D' R2 D R U L2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 Fw
*49. *U' F' L F' L' D R' F L D L2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 R' B2 L Fw' Uw'
*50. *B2 R U2 L2 U' D B L' D F' L' B2 D2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 Fw' Uw2
*51. *B' D2 F D2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' L' R D F2 U L D L U Rw2 Uw2
*52. *U' D2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 U' B2 U2 B R' Fw
*53. *D2 L2 D B L2 B R2 D2 B D2 F2 R D' F' D L2 F2 U2 Fw Uw
*54. *U2 R' F L2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 L U R D' F' L R F' Uw'
*55. *B R2 B2 L' R2 D2 L' F2 U' B2 L' R' B L' B2 F D' R2 Uw2
*56. *D2 B2 R' F2 L B2 R2 F2 D' B2 L U2 F' R2 D B U F2 D Fw'
*57. *D2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B' F U' B R' D U R'
*58. *L F' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 B' D' L B2 R U2 B2 U F' Rw' Uw'
*59. *B R2 D' L' R2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' R' B L2 F' R2 F2 U' B D2 Rw2 Uw
*60. *D' L2 B2 D2 R U2 R D2 B2 R B U L D' F' U2 R D' Rw2 Uw
*61. *F' R U2 F L' B U L D' R' D R' L B2 R L2 U2 L2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*62. *R' B' U2 L R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F U2 D R B' U' F2 R' U Rw'
*63. *D' U' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 F' R B2 U F L2 U' B' Rw' Uw'
*64. *L' F2 R' U2 D' F U' L F B2 L B L2 D2 R2 L2 B R2 F' Rw
*65. *U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 U F R F' L' R2 U R2 B2 U' R F2 Rw2 Uw2
*66. *F2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 R B L U' L' D B' F D2 B' R' Fw'
*67. *B D2 R B2 U2 R B2 U2 B2 L D2 B L U F' R F' L' U' F Rw2
*68. *U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R U2 F' U' B R D2 B D2 B L' F' Rw2 Uw2
*69. *B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 F' U R' B2 U' L2 R U' B' D Fw Uw
*70. *L F B2 U B' U D2 F' R' F2 L' U2 R' L2 B2 U2 R F2 Rw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U R' D' R' U2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 U L U L' F' R' F
*2. *L' U' B' F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R' F D2 F2 R' D U2
*3. *R B' F D2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 R' U L2 F U2 B U' F2 U2
*4. *B2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 B U2 L2 R2 F' L2 D' U2 R U' B U B'
*5. *L' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 F' R2 D L' D2 B' F' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L U2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 R B' L2 B R' U B U F R2 D L'
*2. *D2 R B2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L' D B L2 R2 B' D'
*3. *U R2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' F R' D' R' B' R2 U' B L2 B'
*4. *R2 L' U' D2 B' L F B D F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 B2
*5. *L U2 B' R2 B' F U2 R2 B2 U F' U2 R' B' F' R2 U2 L U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B U2 D B' U' B R U F U2 B2 U' R2 U2 D' F2 U' F U'
*2. *R2 U F2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' R D' U' B F2 D' B' F' R
*3. *L2 D' R L' D B' U R2 B U2 D2 B' D2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 R
*4. *B' L' F2 R' F2 U2 D' R' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 D B R2 U
*5. *L F R2 U2 F L2 U2 B L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 L' U R D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 F U L2 D' R2 U2 L R B D' U B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' U' F L' B' D2 R F' D' R F' D2 B L2 B L2 F' D2 F2 U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' B L R D2 L2 R' F2 D2 R' D' R' U' R2 B' U2 F2 L B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 F R' U2 F' U'
*3. *U2 R2 B' L B' L' D R2 F B2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 L' D2 L'
*4. *F' R B D2 R D' U L2 B2 L R2 D2 F2 D2 R' D F L2 Uw2 B' Uw2 U2 D2 Rw2 L B' R L' Uw2 Fw2 L' Uw Rw2 B2 R' L2 Fw' U F L Uw2 Fw L'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F' R2 U2 R' U R2 U F U'
*3. *F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' F2 R' U' F2 R F D B' R2 D' B2 D'
*4. *F2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L' B2 R U2 F U' R B2 L' F' U' R' B2 Uw2 F D2 Fw2 B' Rw2 B L F2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 L' D L Uw' U' R' Rw' Fw' Uw2 Rw' U L'
*5. *Fw B U2 Lw2 Uw D L2 R Dw2 D' Uw2 U F' Dw2 Rw' Dw Uw2 Bw D' Dw2 R2 L' D2 Lw' F' Dw2 Uw U' Lw F R' B' D U2 Uw' Bw' B L D B' Uw D' Fw Uw2 R Fw' R' Uw' Rw' Fw2 D Bw2 D Bw' R D2 Fw U F' Bw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U2 F U2 R2 F' R' U' R U
*3. *B' R2 D' L U' L' D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F2 U' R2 D B2 D F2 R2
*4. *R2 D F2 L F2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 L D2 L B' D2 B2 L2 U' R F' Rw2 F' D U' Rw2 R2 Uw2 F' U' B2 F2 L2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 D L' U' R' Fw' Rw F2 U2
*5. *F' Rw2 Dw Rw2 R2 Lw' F U Uw' Fw' L Bw Lw Dw Uw R2 Lw' D L' R' Rw' Dw' B2 R' Rw2 Bw2 Dw B' Fw D F' L' Fw2 F2 D' Bw2 Dw' Lw2 B Uw' L Fw D R' D2 Bw2 L2 Lw' F' Rw2 Fw F2 R' L' Lw' D B2 F2 U2 Uw
*6. *Fw' Bw 3Fw 3Uw' Fw' Dw2 L' Uw2 3Uw' U 3Fw Uw Dw F2 Bw' 3Uw 3Rw' F' D2 U L' 3Uw2 B Lw' D2 3Fw2 Lw' L2 D Bw' Rw2 3Rw2 Fw F Bw2 B2 3Rw Lw' Bw2 Dw D2 Lw' Fw2 R' 3Fw D Dw 3Fw F2 Dw' F2 R L Bw2 B2 U' 3Rw' D2 3Fw2 L' 3Uw Dw 3Fw' Bw F U Uw F2 3Uw 3Rw' Uw B2 Fw Rw Lw' Fw' F2 3Uw 3Rw 3Fw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F2 U' F U2 F R2 F' R2 U'
*3. *D2 R U' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R' F2 D2 F' L R B U2
*4. *U F D2 R F2 R F2 U2 F2 B2 D B2 U' R' D' L U' R' Uw2 F2 R' Fw2 F' R Uw2 F' D2 B' Uw2 D2 Fw2 Uw F2 Uw' F L' U' Fw Uw' B D2 Fw' L'
*5. *F' Fw' L2 F Dw' Lw' Uw2 Fw F Uw' Rw L U2 Rw' Fw L' Uw2 D2 Rw2 U' F L' B U' Bw D' L Rw Fw2 L' B L2 Dw B' L D2 B2 U2 Lw2 Bw2 F' Fw' R2 Dw2 Lw' D2 U2 L Fw Rw Dw R Dw2 Lw' L' F' Lw U R2 F'
*6. *D' 3Uw Rw L' U B 3Rw F R2 L2 3Uw2 D' Fw U D' Lw Uw U' F2 Bw2 Uw F2 3Uw 3Fw2 Bw' 3Rw2 B' Uw' 3Rw' F 3Rw2 U L' 3Fw' B Lw Rw' F2 B2 R2 D2 Dw U' L' F2 Fw' Rw Lw' R2 Uw Bw F' U' Lw' U D Uw 3Fw' F2 D' F' R Dw' Bw Fw' 3Uw2 Fw 3Rw' Uw2 Rw L2 3Uw' Dw D' 3Rw L' U L2 U2 Rw2
*7. *Fw2 3Fw2 R Bw2 Rw' F 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw 3Fw U F' 3Fw' Uw Lw2 Bw' 3Bw' Fw U 3Fw2 B2 3Uw' Bw' R' 3Rw 3Lw L2 Fw2 F' D2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw F2 3Rw' Bw' Fw' Uw' F' 3Uw 3Rw' Uw 3Dw U' L2 Bw 3Uw F' 3Uw' 3Fw U R2 Uw' 3Lw' L2 Dw2 Rw Fw2 Rw Fw F2 3Bw U L2 3Fw' R' 3Lw D B 3Rw Bw' U 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 Uw Lw' F 3Lw' Rw' Fw' U Fw2 Bw B 3Lw Lw 3Dw L' B D L2 Uw' 3Rw' R2 Lw2 Fw Rw2 3Rw' 3Dw

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR1+ DL6+ UL1- U2+ R4- D1+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R3+ D0+ L3+ ALL3- UR DL UL
*2. *UR3- DR5+ DL2- UL5+ U1- R3- D4+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U1+ R5+ D5+ L5- ALL5- UR DR DL
*3. *UR0+ DR5+ DL4+ UL5+ U5- R2+ D6+ L6+ ALL1+ y2 U3- R5+ D1- L3- ALL1+ UR UL
*4. *UR3- DR4+ DL5- UL4+ U5+ R6+ D4+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U1- R2- D0+ L2+ ALL6+ UR DL UL
*5. *UR2+ DR5- DL5+ UL2- U2+ R5- D0+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R2- D1- L3- ALL5- DR

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U R B R U L' B' R L' U r' b
*2. *R B' R B R U' R' U B' L U' u l
*3. *U L' U' R' B L' B R' L' U' B' u' l
*4. *B' R' B' U R' B U' L' R' L' U' l' r'
*5. *R U' R' U R' U L' B' L B' U' l' r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (6,0)
*2. *(0,-1) / (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (4,-5) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,-1) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (0,-2)
*3. *(-5,0) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (0,-5)
*4. *(3,-1) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (-1,0) / (3,0)
*5. *(0,5) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-5) / (6,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (6,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R L B' L' B U R' U L U'
*2. *B R L' R B L' B L' U R' L'
*3. *R L' R B' L U L R U B R
*4. *R B L B' R B' U L B U' L
*5. *B L R L U L B' U' B R' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. *BR' R' F2' BL BR2 U' BR2' flip U' F2 R2 L' BL2 U' BR2 BL2' L' U F2' R2' F2 R' F' U2' F2 R2 F' R2 F2
*2. *BL2 L' F BR2 R' F' BL' flip R F2' BR2' U2 R' U BL2 BR2' U R' F R' F' U F2 R U2' F2' R2' U'
*3. *R' flip U2 L2 BR2' U' R2 F BR2 R flip U L2' F2' L2' BR2' BL2 U' L2 U2 R' U2 F2' R2 U' F' R F' R2 U' R U2'
*4. *L flip F L2 BL2' BR2' BL' U BL flip L2 BL2' BR2 U' R' BR2 U2 L2' F2' R2 F2' U2' R2' U F R2' F' U2' R F'
*5. *R L2 flip U2 R U' L2 BL2' U2' R flip U2' L BL2' L' U BL' L' U F2' R F' U' F2' R2 F2' R' F' U2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' F R U' R2 U' R2 F U' R2 U2
*3. *L B2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 U' R2 U B D L U' L' R' U' B'
*4. *B F2 D2 L B2 L' B2 R' U2 R L2 D' L B R2 U2 R' B' D' B Fw2 Uw2 F' D' B2 F L2 U' Rw2 L2 Fw2 D' F' Rw D2 B Rw' L F Fw Uw2 Fw' R2 B' U2 Rw
*5. *F' Fw2 Dw U2 Fw Bw2 F' D' F2 Rw2 Dw U' L Bw' B' Uw Fw' Lw Dw U' Bw2 L' Fw' Lw Dw2 Bw' Lw2 R U' Dw' F2 L' D' R2 Lw' F2 D' F Lw2 D2 F2 Bw Lw U2 D2 R2 Rw' B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' R B2 L U2 Dw' L F' Dw' Lw'
*OH. *B' R2 L B D2 L D B L D2 F D2 B2 L2 F' B2 L2 U2 D'
*Clock. *UR4+ DR4- DL4+ UL3+ U3- R5+ D0+ L5- ALL3+ y2 U1- R3+ D2- L5- ALL5- DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U B' R' U B' U R' B U' B' U b
*Square-1. *(-2,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (2,-4) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) /
*Skewb. *R B R' L' R U' R U' B' R' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' F' l' b' B' r f' r' b' B L F L R' B F L' R'
*2. *r b' f r R' B' b' l B' F' R
*3. *B F' L' l r R f' r' B F L B' L B R F' R F
*4. *F L F l' L b l r b B' R F' L R B R
*5. *b' l r' R F b' l' f' F' L B' F' L' R F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw U' L B Uw' R Lw U' R B Uw' Bw' Rw' Uw' Lw Uw Rw' u l r b
*2. *Uw' L' Uw' Bw U R' B' Lw' B' Lw' Uw Bw' Rw Bw' Lw' Bw' r
*3. *Rw' U Lw Uw' L Bw' Rw L' Uw' B Uw Lw Bw' Rw' Bw' Uw Rw u' l' r b'
*4. *Bw' L' Rw U Lw U Lw' L' R B' Uw Lw Rw' Uw' Bw Rw' Bw Lw Rw u
*5. *B' Rw' L' Uw Rw L' Uw Rw L' R B' Lw Rw' Uw' Bw Lw Uw' Lw' Bw u l'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D R U L2 U L D3 R3 U L D L U L U R D R U L U R2 D L2 D L U R D R U L U R2 D2 L D R U2 L D L2 U2 R2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U2 L2 D2 R D R U3 L D2 R U L2 D2 L U2 R D2 L U2 R D R D L2 U R3 D L2 U R U L2 U R3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U L U R U R2 D L D R U L2 D R D R U L U L U R2 D L3 D2 R2 U L2 U2 R3 D L2 D L U2 R D3 L U3
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L2 D R D R U2 L D3 R U L D L U2 R D2 L U L U R2 U L2 D R D R2 U2 L2 D R U L D2 R U R U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L2 U2 R D2 L U2 R D R U2 L D2 R U R D2 L U L2 U R2 U L2 D R3 D2 L U L U2 R2 D2 L U2 R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L D B2 R F' U D F2 R B2 U2 L D2 L2 U2 L' D2 B' L' U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 U F D2 U' F' R D L F2 D2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 F' U L' U' B' R' B' R L B' D2 R' F2 L U2 L' F2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D L2 F R' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R' D B' D' F D2 U' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 F2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R' F' R2 D F2 D R F D F2 D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U' F R D' B U B' U' D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L' D2 B2 U2 B' L
*2. *U R2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 F' D2 U B F' R F L' R D'
*3. *D2 U' F2 D' F2 U' F2 B' D2 F2 U' R' D2 L' F' U2 R U'
*4. *R2 U' L' F2 D U B2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U' F' L' B' R' D U' F'
*5. *F' U2 B R2 F' U D' B L2 F' R2 D2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UL UB UR UF UR UF UL UF UL UB UR UF UR LB UL UB LB UB RF UF UR UB RF UF RF RB UR UF UL UB RB UB LF UL UF UR LB RB UR DB RB DL LB UB DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UF+ UL UF+2 UR+2 LB- UB+ UR+ DL LB-2 DF-2 DR+2 DF+2
*2. * UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UF UR UL UB UL UB LB UB UR UF UL LB UL LB RF UR RF UR RF RB UB LF UL UF UR UB UR UF LB UL LB LF UL LF DB DF DR DB DL LF UL DF DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ RF UF+2 LF UF-2 RF-2 UR DL+ LB UB+2 DF+2 RF- RB+ UB RB+2 RF- DL+
*3. * UR UF UL UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UF UR UB UL UF LB UL RF UR UF RF UR UF UB UR UF RB UR LF UL UF UB UR UF UL UF LB UL RB DL LB DR DB DR DF LF DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+2 RF UR-2 DL+2 DB RB+ DL-2 DF+ DR+2 RB UB+2 DF LF+ DR+2
*4. * UL UF UB UR UB UL UF UR UL UF UB LB UB UR UF UR RF UF UR UL UB RF UR RF RB UB UR LB LF UL UF LB UB UR RB UR RB LF DF DL DR DF LF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB LF+2 UL LF-2 RB+2 DB RB-2 UB+ DL+ LB+2 UB UR RF+2 DL- DR+ RF+ DR+2 DL+ LB UB LB+2
*5. * UF UR UB UL UB UR UF UB UR UL UF UB UR LB RF UR UB LB UB UL LB UL UF UR UB RF UF UR UF RF RB UB LF UL UB UR RF UF UL RF LF UL UB DL LB DB DL DR DB LB DR DF LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB LB+ DB LB+2 UB+2 UL LF+ DR- RB+ DR+ DL+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U R' F' L' F L R' U R F R F L F L U L' R' F' R' L R F' U F U' L' R' F' D' R L' F BR D BR
*2. *F R U L' U' L F U' R U BR' D' F' D F BR F R' F L' R' F' R' F' L U L' F U' F U' BL' L' B U L F B'
*3. *U F U R U' R' F' L U' L' B L BL L' BL' B' U' L' F' L' R F U R' U R U L D' F BL B' BR' U D L
*4. *L' B BL' B' BL L B' U B L' U' L' BL' B' U' B U BL L' F U R' L U' R F' L U' R' L R L' D' BR' D' BL' F' B' U' BL'
*5. *R F' R' F' L' R' U' R U L F' R' F R' F L' F' R' F' L' F L' F L U' R' F' BL' F' B' BR' B BL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2022)

Results for week 33: Congratulations to Theo Goluboff, OriginalUsername, and DGCubes!

*2x2x2*(187)
1.  1.34 BrianJ
2.  1.38 Luke Garrett
3.  1.39 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.53 Caíque crispim
5.  1.54 Legomanz
6.  1.67 OriginalUsername
7.  1.68 MichaelNielsen
8.  1.81 turtwig
9.  1.91 asacuber
10.  1.96 Imsoosm
11.  1.97 Ryan Pilat
12.  2.02 Zeke Mackay
13.  2.05 JackPfeifer
14.  2.15 bennettstouder
15.  2.17 Jackimus
16.  2.19 Theo Goluboff
17.  2.21 Max C.
18.  2.27 darrensaito
19.  2.33 tsutt099
20.  2.41 mihnea3000
21.  2.56 Tues
22.  2.57 BradenTheMagician
23.  2.64 alyzsnyzs
24.  2.69 Pixaler
25.  2.71 dycocubix
26.  2.80 Cody_Caston
27.  2.82 CubicOreo
28.  2.87 nigelthecuber
29.  2.89 Kylegadj
30.  2.90 AndyMok
31.  2.93 Christopher Fandrich
32.  2.94 AydenNguyen
33.  2.96 wearephamily1719
34.  2.97 YouCubing
35.  3.01 Redicubeman
36.  3.02 agradess2
37.  3.05 Cale S
38.  3.08 MartinN13
39.  3.09 lilwoaji
40.  3.13 SunnyCubing
41.  3.14 tJardigradHe
41.  3.14 Valken
41.  3.14 Jge
44.  3.17 DGCubes
45.  3.22 Stxrkzy
46.  3.23 dario1514
47.  3.24 BradyLawrence
48.  3.29 Ash Black
49.  3.31 Cubey_Tube
50.  3.35 Enoch Jiang
51.  3.37 Koen van Aller
52.  3.38 MCuber
52.  3.38 michaelxfy
54.  3.41 NewoMinx
55.  3.42 João Vinicius
56.  3.43 Timona
57.  3.44 VectorCubes
57.  3.44 roymok1213
59.  3.45 JacobLittleton
60.  3.49 ARSCubing
60.  3.49 Antto Pitkänen
60.  3.49 mariotdias
63.  3.52 EvanWright1
63.  3.52 Corner Twistz
63.  3.52 Trexrush1
66.  3.53 vezeneca
67.  3.56 Elf
68.  3.57 weatherman223
68.  3.57 Nuuk cuber
70.  3.58 2017LAMB06
71.  3.60 Torch
72.  3.62 zSquirreL
72.  3.62 Jammy
74.  3.64 Boris McCoy
74.  3.64 Тібо【鑫小龙】
76.  3.72 DesertWolf
77.  3.73 aznbn
77.  3.73 Zamirul Faris
79.  3.76 Kacper Jędrzejuk
80.  3.77 Shadowjockey
81.  3.78 superkitkat106
82.  3.79 Utkarsh Ashar
83.  3.85 Jakub D
83.  3.85 drpfisherman
83.  3.85 JustGoodCuber
86.  3.86 carlosvilla9
87.  3.87 Nitin Kumar 2018
88.  3.88 Fred Lang
89.  3.89 Alison Meador
90.  3.90 InfinityCuber324
91.  3.94 justyy14
91.  3.94 beabernardes
93.  3.97 Raymos Castillo
94.  4.04 KingWilwin16
95.  4.08 DUDECUBER
96.  4.09 midnightcuberx
97.  4.11 Triangles_are_cubers
98.  4.21 Janster1909
99.  4.27 KamTheCuber
100.  4.28 Luke Solves Cubes
101.  4.31 InlandEmpireCuber
101.  4.31 Sawyer
103.  4.37 Jakub26
104.  4.40 50ph14
105.  4.43 hyn
106.  4.44 theit07
107.  4.45 buzzteam4
107.  4.45 William Austin
109.  4.49 ichcubegerne
109.  4.49 TheReasonableCuber
111.  4.52 WizardCM
111.  4.52 Clock_Enthusiast
113.  4.55 hah27
114.  4.60 Eli Apperson
114.  4.60 kumato
114.  4.60 edcuberrules8473
114.  4.60 Nevan J
118.  4.62 stanley chapel
119.  4.63 rlnninja44
120.  4.65 abunickabhi
121.  4.66 Hyperion
122.  4.67 FishTalons
123.  4.68 Ich_73
123.  4.68 samuel roveran
125.  4.70 trangium
126.  4.77 Abram Grimsley
127.  4.81 yijunleow
128.  4.84 Oliver Pällo
129.  4.88 ly_6
130.  5.17 Parke187
131.  5.19 Calumv 
132.  5.21 Homeschool Cubing
133.  5.22 Li Xiang
134.  5.35 Henri Leinfelder
135.  5.37 DynaXT
136.  5.44 GrettGrett
137.  5.52 CubeEnthusiast15
138.  5.62 Poorcuber09
138.  5.62 UPCHAN
140.  5.64 BigBrainBoi989
140.  5.64 KellanTheCubingCoder
142.  5.65 filmip
143.  5.67 tungsten
144.  5.71 Topherlul
145.  5.76 Johnathan
146.  5.81 CaptainCuber
147.  5.85 Isaiah The Scott
148.  5.93 Hubbabubba10100
149.  5.96 That1Cuber
150.  6.00 Noob's Cubes
151.  6.10 pb_cuber
152.  6.26 Meanjuice
153.  6.29 Jack Law
154.  6.35 pizzacrust
155.  6.37 Mike Hughey
156.  6.77 N4C0
157.  6.78 SpeedCubeLegend17
158.  6.88 edd_dib
158.  6.88 Omkar1
160.  6.93 liamcubes10
161.  7.05 Kalindu
162.  7.06 Ricco
163.  7.15 Henry13
164.  7.20 helloimcubedup
165.  7.26 WTFperm
166.  7.33 Jrg
167.  7.43 Whale
168.  7.47 Xauxage
169.  7.54 Rubika-37-021204
170.  8.35 freshcuber.de
171.  8.41 One Wheel
172.  8.52 sporteisvogel
173.  8.60 aerocube
174.  9.13 BlueDefender102
175.  9.83 ScuffyCubes
175.  9.83 wave_cuber
177.  9.98 Solveeverything
178.  10.05 Mormi
179.  10.55 thomas.sch
180.  10.59 Hazwi
181.  10.64 randomboi
182.  10.67 noel wahinya kiongo
183.  10.73 SlowerCuber
184.  11.31 Nash171
185.  11.68 Jacck
186.  17.31 inal_goosey
187.  20.82 Carbonated_Milk


*3x3x3*(260)
1.  6.10 iLikeCheese
2.  6.48 benzhao
3.  6.67 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  6.84 BrianJ
5.  6.95 Theo Goluboff
6.  7.04 Adweehun
7.  7.26 Zeke Mackay
8.  7.34 darrensaito
9.  7.60 Legomanz
10.  7.70 thecubingwizard
11.  7.72 Zamirul Faris
12.  7.77 Ryan Pilat
13.  7.84 OriginalUsername
14.  7.85 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
15.  7.92 domrred
16.  7.96 MichaelNielsen
17.  8.21 Charles Jerome
18.  8.28 tsutt099
18.  8.28 Corner Twistz
20.  8.34 tJardigradHe
21.  8.42 dycocubix
22.  8.52 Pixaler
23.  8.55 lilwoaji
24.  8.63 cuberkid10
25.  8.76 asacuber
26.  8.84 NewoMinx
27.  8.85 zxmdm666
27.  8.85 V Achyuthan
29.  8.88 Cale S
30.  8.91 Christopher Fandrich
31.  8.94 alyzsnyzs
32.  9.03 DhruvA
33.  9.17 DistanceRunner25
34.  9.22 yijunleow
34.  9.22 hah27
36.  9.29 ExultantCarn
36.  9.29 AndyMok
38.  9.30 KrokosB
39.  9.34 mihnea3000
39.  9.34 Max C.
41.  9.36 wearephamily1719
42.  9.37 TheCubingAddict980
42.  9.37 Ash Black
44.  9.38 fun at the joy
45.  9.42 Jge
46.  9.50 BradenTheMagician
47.  9.62 Boris McCoy
48.  9.63 Elf
49.  9.68 turtwig
50.  9.70 agradess2
51.  9.74 Tues
52.  9.86 Kylegadj
53.  9.96 Caíque crispim
54.  9.98 Jammy
55.  10.10 2017LAMB06
56.  10.14 VectorCubes
56.  10.14 Imsoosm
58.  10.26 AydenNguyen
58.  10.26 Valken
60.  10.31 Shadowjockey
61.  10.34 20luky3
62.  10.41 TheReasonableCuber
63.  10.50 Torch
63.  10.50 DGCubes
65.  10.58 Nihahhat
66.  10.59 abunickabhi
67.  10.60 RedstoneTim
68.  10.62 BradyLawrence
69.  10.67 Raymos Castillo
70.  10.71 WizardCM
71.  10.73 MartinN13
72.  10.75 Nuuk cuber
73.  10.76 Parke187
73.  10.76 ichcubegerne
75.  10.80 KamTheCuber
76.  10.86 YouCubing
77.  10.92 Utkarsh Ashar
78.  10.97 Victor Tang
79.  11.01 Maxematician
80.  11.07 Luke Solves Cubes
81.  11.09 Eli Apperson
82.  11.10 Cody_Caston
83.  11.12 EvanWright1
84.  11.15 Cubey_Tube
85.  11.21 Calumv 
86.  11.27 weatherman223
86.  11.27 JacobLittleton
88.  11.35 KingWilwin16
89.  11.37 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
90.  11.41 Alison Meador
91.  11.43 Antto Pitkänen
91.  11.43 zSquirreL
93.  11.47 pizzacrust
94.  11.54 JakeAK
95.  11.56 dario1514
96.  11.66 Destin.S
97.  11.67 michaelxfy
98.  11.71 Chris Van Der Brink
99.  11.72 Fred Lang
100.  11.90 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
101.  11.91 any name you wish
102.  11.95 Nitin Kumar 2018
102.  11.95 Riddler97
104.  11.96 sigalig
105.  11.97 vezeneca
106.  11.98 Oliver Pällo
107.  11.99 aznbn
108.  12.04 roymok1213
109.  12.05 lumes2121
110.  12.09 d2polld
111.  12.25 Koen van Aller
112.  12.33 JohnSax
113.  12.36 FishTalons
114.  12.38 trangium
115.  12.43 Omkar1
116.  12.46 Timona
117.  12.49 xyzzy
118.  12.51 Kacper Jędrzejuk
119.  12.52 Тібо【鑫小龙】
120.  12.57 Trexrush1
121.  12.62 theit07
122.  12.69 MCuber
123.  12.74 DesertWolf
124.  12.82 c00bmaster
124.  12.82 justyy14
126.  12.83 ly_6
127.  12.85 DUDECUBER
128.  12.93 JFCUBING
129.  13.01 Enoch Jiang
129.  13.01 bennettstouder
131.  13.06 SunnyCubing
132.  13.08 dhafin
133.  13.18 ARSCubing
134.  13.26 beabernardes
134.  13.26 bh13
136.  13.31 buzzteam4
137.  13.32 Triangles_are_cubers
138.  13.35 LwBigcubes
139.  13.38 Xauxage
139.  13.38 Ich_73
141.  13.39 carlosvilla9
142.  13.47 breadears
143.  13.56 edd_dib
144.  13.61 2018AMSB02
145.  13.67 drpfisherman
146.  13.83 teboecubes
147.  13.92 midnightcuberx
148.  13.95 qatumciuzacqul
149.  14.00 Der Der
150.  14.03 InlandEmpireCuber
151.  14.05 rlnninja44
152.  14.20 kainos
153.  14.26 KellanTheCubingCoder
154.  14.36 50ph14
155.  14.53 Abram Grimsley
156.  14.54 hyn
157.  14.58 CubicOreo
158.  14.72 kumato
159.  14.80 DynaXT
160.  14.90 João Vinicius
161.  15.05 superkitkat106
162.  15.08 Alpha cuber
163.  15.27 Sawyer
164.  15.32 Henri Leinfelder
164.  15.32 floqualmie
166.  15.37 JustGoodCuber
167.  15.43 CaptainCuber
168.  15.51 Nevan J
169.  15.64 Ayce
170.  15.77 Homeschool Cubing
171.  15.85 nigelthecuber
172.  16.18 Stxrkzy
173.  16.37 InfinityCuber324
174.  16.75 Ssiא
175.  16.78 stanley chapel
176.  17.26 That1Cuber
177.  17.28 Haya_Mirror
178.  17.29 Topherlul
179.  17.40 Jakub26
180.  17.79 Chai003
181.  17.85 Li Xiang
182.  17.86 Dominduchami
183.  18.05 RyanSoh
184.  18.53 MythbeastFaris
185.  18.55 Isaiah The Scott
186.  18.59 Shrimpy
187.  18.67 Hyperion
188.  18.71 CubeEnthusiast15
189.  19.12 Henry13
190.  19.18 Poorcuber09
191.  19.39 anderson_1231
192.  19.61 UPCHAN
193.  19.76 WTFperm
194.  19.90 Noob's Cubes
195.  20.13 GooseCuber
196.  20.54 pb_cuber
197.  20.72 Elisa Rippe
198.  20.87 samuel roveran
199.  20.92 SlowerCuber
199.  20.92 nurhid.hisham
201.  21.00 BigBrainBoi989
202.  21.05 Jack Law
203.  21.18 Clock_Enthusiast
204.  21.21 Mike Hughey
205.  21.23 SpeedCubeLegend17
206.  21.26 FeelTheBeat
207.  21.48 Whale
208.  21.69 filmip
209.  21.78 Jrg
210.  21.83 NoSekt
211.  21.95 Jason Tzeng
212.  22.70 Lightning
213.  23.13 asbjorn
214.  23.69 GrettGrett
215.  23.82 wave_cuber
216.  24.17 sporteisvogel
217.  24.21 Garf
218.  24.49 Johnathan
219.  24.62 SuperCrafter51
220.  24.88 One Wheel
221.  25.02 meme
221.  25.02 Kalindu
223.  25.07 liamcubes10
224.  25.17 Nash171
225.  25.27 Hazwi
226.  25.40 cristicris6
227.  25.82 Meanjuice
228.  26.17 Exmestify
229.  26.42 Arnavol
230.  26.66 N4C0
231.  26.93 Rubika-37-021204
232.  27.11 Ricco
233.  27.19 Hubbabubba10100
234.  27.27 edcuberrules8473
235.  27.41 freshcuber.de
236.  28.21 1davey29
237.  28.37 tungsten
238.  29.61 helloimcubedup
239.  30.60 randomboi
240.  31.05 aerocube
241.  31.25 Mormi
242.  31.28 GT8590
243.  31.71 William Austin
244.  32.46 Jacck
245.  32.92 Carbonated_Milk
246.  34.66 Lutz_P
247.  36.37 Solveeverything
248.  38.24 thomas.sch
249.  39.24 ScuffyCubes
250.  39.68 BlueDefender102
251.  39.87 Penguinocuber
252.  40.01 HelgeBerlin
253.  40.76 inaaya
254.  43.80 ganslayer
255.  47.36 Kadhir Nandhan
256.  47.78 Sheldon Vi
257.  49.27 F’prime
258.  50.19 noel wahinya kiongo
259.  1:23.54 Cubeawsome123456789!
260.  DNF inal_goosey


*4x4x4*(144)
1.  28.18 Luke Garrett
2.  29.45 Theo Goluboff
3.  29.68 Ryan Pilat


Spoiler



4.  30.70 OriginalUsername
5.  30.74 darrensaito
6.  31.10 tJardigradHe
7.  31.36 NewoMinx
8.  32.13 AndyMok
9.  33.19 thecubingwizard
10.  33.74 David ep
11.  33.94 Max C.
12.  34.15 fun at the joy
13.  34.33 MichaelNielsen
14.  35.00 Elf
15.  35.22 EvanWright1
16.  35.30 Corner Twistz
17.  36.03 mihnea3000
18.  36.43 michaelxfy
19.  36.57 Boris McCoy
20.  36.67 Valken
21.  36.85 FaLoL
22.  37.11 Ash Black
23.  38.07 MCuber
24.  38.09 Shadowjockey
25.  38.21 20luky3
26.  38.32 agradess2
27.  38.44 lilwoaji
28.  38.49 turtwig
29.  38.64 DGCubes
30.  38.75 Tues
31.  38.87 Torch
32.  39.05 BradenTheMagician
33.  39.62 dycocubix
34.  39.95 yijunleow
35.  40.06 Raymos Castillo
36.  40.13 Victor Tang
37.  41.36 João Vinicius
38.  41.51 ichcubegerne
39.  41.53 tsutt099
40.  41.86 MartinN13
41.  42.04 CubicOreo
42.  42.07 Christopher Fandrich
43.  43.25 Antto Pitkänen
44.  43.35 zSquirreL
45.  43.86 dario1514
46.  44.06 Timona
47.  44.18 roymok1213
48.  44.41 Pixaler
49.  44.45 YouCubing
50.  44.95 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
51.  45.09 Caíque crispim
52.  45.77 Triangles_are_cubers
53.  45.81 KingWilwin16
54.  45.94 TheReasonableCuber
55.  46.34 Fred Lang
56.  46.73 JacobLittleton
57.  47.11 WizardCM
58.  47.58 DesertWolf
59.  47.71 beabernardes
60.  47.73 bennettstouder
61.  48.09 carlosvilla9
62.  48.25 Keroma12
62.  48.25 weatherman223
64.  48.49 aznbn
64.  48.49 Parke187
66.  48.61 edd_dib
67.  48.74 drpfisherman
68.  49.29 vezeneca
69.  49.44 abunickabhi
70.  49.52 Rollercoasterben 
71.  49.53 Ich_73
72.  49.70 xyzzy
73.  49.77 Cubey_Tube
74.  49.79 DynaXT
75.  49.98 pizzacrust
76.  50.15 Koen van Aller
77.  50.83 FishTalons
78.  50.90 Trexrush1
79.  51.51 Alison Meador
80.  51.58 Тібо【鑫小龙】
81.  52.18 Calumv 
82.  52.48 JustGoodCuber
83.  52.54 Nuuk cuber
84.  52.56 Destin.S
85.  55.05 breadears
86.  55.35 BradyLawrence
87.  55.92 qatumciuzacqul
88.  56.19 CaptainCuber
89.  56.45 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
90.  56.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
91.  56.72 kumato
92.  57.13 Nitin Kumar 2018
93.  57.79 Omkar1
94.  58.68 Utkarsh Ashar
95.  59.38 Jakub26
96.  59.59 ly_6
97.  59.80 InlandEmpireCuber
98.  1:00.48 stanley chapel
99.  1:00.77 Luke Solves Cubes
100.  1:00.92 DUDECUBER
101.  1:01.71 Abram Grimsley
102.  1:02.18 dhafin
103.  1:03.85 hyn
104.  1:04.61 Jge
105.  1:05.03 Isaiah The Scott
106.  1:09.96 SlowerCuber
107.  1:10.26 Ayce
108.  1:11.04 filmip
109.  1:11.85 Sawyer
110.  1:12.42 InfinityCuber324
111.  1:12.52 Li Xiang
112.  1:13.11 50ph14
113.  1:14.03 ARSCubing
114.  1:14.94 Jrg
115.  1:15.37 nurhid.hisham
116.  1:15.59 Sellerie11
117.  1:17.18 Homeschool Cubing
118.  1:17.19 Nevan J
119.  1:21.02 That1Cuber
120.  1:21.23 Mike Hughey
121.  1:25.14 Hyperion
122.  1:28.30 BigBrainBoi989
123.  1:33.55 freshcuber.de
124.  1:34.42 NoSekt
125.  1:34.72 pb_cuber
126.  1:35.35 One Wheel
127.  1:37.13 Rubika-37-021204
128.  1:37.25 samuel roveran
129.  1:37.50 sporteisvogel
130.  1:37.78 Meanjuice
131.  1:43.61 liamcubes10
132.  1:44.44 GrettGrett
133.  1:46.06 SpeedCubeLegend17
134.  1:51.64 aerocube
135.  1:54.07 Jacck
136.  1:54.78 thomas.sch
137.  1:55.48 Topherlul
138.  1:55.77 CubeEnthusiast15
139.  1:59.87 N4C0
140.  2:02.75 Kalindu
141.  2:04.61 helloimcubedup
142.  2:10.20 wave_cuber
143.  DNF Stxrkzy
143.  DNF randomboi


*5x5x5*(91)
1.  50.60 tJardigradHe
2.  55.96 AndyMok
3.  57.51 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  57.72 OriginalUsername
5.  58.36 Ryan Pilat
6.  59.86 Luke Garrett
7.  1:00.82 thecubingwizard
8.  1:01.15 fun at the joy
9.  1:02.84 ichcubegerne
10.  1:04.84 Elf
11.  1:08.17 michaelxfy
12.  1:08.72 dycocubix
13.  1:09.37 Shadowjockey
14.  1:09.61 mihnea3000
15.  1:10.11 turtwig
16.  1:10.33 agradess2
17.  1:13.37 Victor Tang
18.  1:13.80 Max C.
19.  1:14.15 João Vinicius
20.  1:14.28 DGCubes
21.  1:14.33 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:14.76 roymok1213
23.  1:15.39 Boris McCoy
24.  1:15.73 Tues
25.  1:16.33 tsutt099
26.  1:16.41 CubicOreo
27.  1:17.37 Raymos Castillo
28.  1:17.62 Nuuk cuber
29.  1:21.43 YouCubing
30.  1:22.36 drpfisherman
31.  1:22.78 Zamirul Faris
32.  1:22.98 any name you wish
33.  1:24.13 Christopher Fandrich
34.  1:24.50 Liam Wadek
35.  1:26.07 edd_dib
36.  1:26.44 Pixaler
37.  1:26.69 WizardCM
38.  1:27.54 Fred Lang
39.  1:27.98 zSquirreL
40.  1:29.66 DesertWolf
41.  1:31.63 TheReasonableCuber
42.  1:31.75 dario1514
43.  1:32.76 JacobLittleton
44.  1:33.23 Parke187
45.  1:34.91 Rollercoasterben 
46.  1:35.45 beabernardes
47.  1:35.84 vezeneca
48.  1:36.89 Timona
49.  1:36.96 CaptainCuber
50.  1:37.34 Trexrush1
51.  1:37.51 carlosvilla9
52.  1:38.13 Alison Meador
53.  1:38.71 Cubey_Tube
54.  1:41.45 Koen van Aller
55.  1:44.03 Ich_73
56.  1:45.70 Triangles_are_cubers
57.  1:45.95 weatherman223
58.  1:48.45 Kacper Jędrzejuk
59.  1:48.73 Nitin Kumar 2018
60.  1:48.85 bh13
61.  1:50.79 FishTalons
62.  1:51.23 Utkarsh Ashar
63.  1:51.70 DynaXT
64.  1:53.06 Caíque crispim
65.  2:08.31 One Wheel
66.  2:10.35 SlowerCuber
67.  2:12.39 Homeschool Cubing
68.  2:13.46 Isaiah The Scott
69.  2:16.78 Jrg
70.  2:17.05 Luke Solves Cubes
71.  2:17.90 ly_6
72.  2:23.17 Julio974
73.  2:25.40 Dominduchami
74.  2:38.09 thomas.sch
75.  2:38.63 Hyperion
76.  2:44.97 Meanjuice
77.  2:46.48 BigBrainBoi989
78.  2:48.07 sporteisvogel
79.  2:52.13 Sawyer
80.  2:54.88 Jacck
81.  2:58.99 DUDECUBER
82.  3:08.95 freshcuber.de
83.  3:14.90 Abram Grimsley
84.  3:40.63 aerocube
85.  3:49.62 SpeedCubeLegend17
86.  3:51.48 CubeEnthusiast15
87.  4:11.15 liamcubes10
88.  4:36.98 helloimcubedup
89.  DNF MartinN13
89.  DNF abunickabhi
89.  DNF filmip


*6x6x6*(49)
1.  1:40.14 Jackimus
2.  1:50.45 Theo Goluboff
3.  1:53.56 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  2:00.67 AndyMok
5.  2:02.31 ichcubegerne
6.  2:02.67 Shadowjockey
7.  2:03.55 fun at the joy
8.  2:03.78 Ryan Pilat
9.  2:05.29 Keroma12
10.  2:06.41 FaLoL
11.  2:09.58 michaelxfy
12.  2:13.22 agradess2
13.  2:16.41 Tues
14.  2:16.73 mihnea3000
15.  2:18.71 dycocubix
16.  2:19.93 DGCubes
17.  2:20.73 drpfisherman
18.  2:25.72 xyzzy
19.  2:29.22 rubiksman0
20.  2:30.21 CubicOreo
21.  2:37.81 YouCubing
22.  2:42.38 Nuuk cuber
23.  2:46.28 BradenTheMagician
24.  2:47.44 WizardCM
25.  2:50.07 Jammy
26.  2:56.41 TheReasonableCuber
27.  3:07.67 Christopher Fandrich
28.  3:10.91 carlosvilla9
29.  3:11.64 Alison Meador
30.  3:11.74 JacobLittleton
31.  3:20.74 Rollercoasterben 
32.  3:29.98 Koen van Aller
33.  3:35.73 Nitin Kumar 2018
34.  3:38.20 Cubey_Tube
35.  3:53.59 One Wheel
36.  3:54.02 Homeschool Cubing
37.  4:04.80 Jrg
38.  4:11.41 Isaiah The Scott
39.  4:27.42 Caíque crispim
40.  4:27.79 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41.  5:08.69 SlowerCuber
42.  5:12.13 thomas.sch
43.  5:18.93 BigBrainBoi989
44.  6:03.92 freshcuber.de
45.  8:24.18 CubeEnthusiast15
46.  DNF Meanjuice
46.  DNF abunickabhi
46.  DNF Julio974
46.  DNF helloimcubedup


*7x7x7*(27)
1.  2:39.36 Theo Goluboff
2.  2:58.12 ichcubegerne
3.  3:00.15 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  3:04.77 Shadowjockey
5.  3:06.82 michaelxfy
6.  3:07.14 LwBigcubes
7.  3:12.55 mihnea3000
8.  3:14.74 drpfisherman
9.  3:16.95 Keroma12
10.  3:27.02 YouCubing
11.  3:32.43 DGCubes
12.  3:35.48 dycocubix
13.  3:35.51 Tues
14.  3:45.69 Nuuk cuber
15.  3:52.03 xyzzy
16.  4:23.48 DistanceRunner25
17.  4:24.07 WizardCM
18.  4:41.62 TheReasonableCuber
19.  4:54.35 JacobLittleton
20.  4:55.64 carlosvilla9
21.  4:56.00 DesertWolf
22.  5:15.31 Rollercoasterben 
23.  5:41.40 One Wheel
24.  6:06.86 Homeschool Cubing
25.  6:20.39 Jrg
26.  7:31.61 thomas.sch
27.  DNF Cubey_Tube


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(56)
1.  4.01 BrianJ
2.  6.61 agradess2
3.  6.86 Caíque crispim


Spoiler



4.  7.56 turtwig
5.  7.84 Luke Garrett
6.  8.17 OriginalUsername
7.  9.41 noel wahinya kiongo
8.  9.47 Imsoosm
9.  10.54 Isaiah The Scott
10.  11.83 darrensaito
11.  12.55 AydenNguyen
12.  12.72 Tues
13.  13.07 SunnyCubing
14.  14.26 hah27
15.  14.72 That1Cuber
16.  15.03 ichcubegerne
17.  15.82 Ryan Pilat
18.  16.84 Johnathan
19.  17.12 CubeEnthusiast15
20.  17.72 BradenTheMagician
21.  18.43 Li Xiang
22.  18.61 Ash Black
23.  22.01 YouCubing
24.  22.03 Christopher Fandrich
25.  22.63 WizardCM
26.  22.97 Jakub26
27.  23.41 DGCubes
28.  24.60 Boris McCoy
29.  27.67 DynaXT
30.  28.03 Nitin Kumar 2018
31.  28.71 Mike Hughey
32.  29.04 Nuuk cuber
33.  33.58 Hyperion
34.  33.71 João Vinicius
35.  34.64 Ricco
36.  38.41 stanley chapel
37.  41.28 drpfisherman
38.  43.98 Koen van Aller
39.  49.93 GrettGrett
40.  55.35 thomas.sch
41.  55.87 sporteisvogel
42.  1:04.99 Kalindu
43.  1:06.82 JacobLittleton
44.  1:08.70 Jacck
45.  1:10.37 hyn
46.  1:19.64 helloimcubedup
47.  1:21.71 Homeschool Cubing
48.  1:37.59 UPCHAN
49.  1:51.09 BigBrainBoi989
50.  1:55.07 SpeedCubeLegend17
51.  DNF Sawyer
51.  DNF mihnea3000
51.  DNF dycocubix
51.  DNF randomboi
51.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
51.  DNF zSquirreL


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(45)
1.  17.94 JakeAK
2.  22.87 hah27
3.  25.56 Dominduchami


Spoiler



4.  27.14 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  27.61 Ryan Pilat
6.  32.69 Keroma12
7.  35.83 abunickabhi
8.  36.99 Jakub26
9.  37.08 Victor Tang
10.  40.68 kainos
11.  48.61 Theo Goluboff
12.  55.50 DesertWolf
13.  1:05.13 qatumciuzacqul
14.  1:11.54 YouCubing
15.  1:19.43 Nihahhat
16.  1:28.91 NewoMinx
17.  1:37.71 DynaXT
18.  1:58.72 filmip
19.  2:01.54 ichcubegerne
20.  2:11.78 DGCubes
21.  2:12.45 BradenTheMagician
22.  2:16.86 Mike Hughey
23.  2:23.40 KamTheCuber
24.  2:24.00 stanley chapel
25.  2:33.18 João Vinicius
26.  2:37.22 Ssiא
27.  2:38.45 Kalindu
28.  3:12.49 Hyperion
29.  3:19.52 Homeschool Cubing
30.  3:20.10 dycocubix
31.  3:32.44 JacobLittleton
32.  3:36.07 agradess2
33.  4:00.35 Fred Lang
34.  4:45.50 aznbn
35.  5:47.50 sporteisvogel
36.  DNF Ash Black
36.  DNF Jacck
36.  DNF Luke Garrett
36.  DNF Jules Graham
36.  DNF Nevan J
36.  DNF FishTalons
36.  DNF Imsoosm
36.  DNF SunnyCubing
36.  DNF WizardCM
36.  DNF Nash171


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  1:57.83 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  2:08.06 Victor Tang
3.  2:11.58 hah27


Spoiler



4.  3:58.73 Keroma12
5.  8:12.06 LittleLumos
6.  8:30.41 Jacck
7.  11:18.18 Kurukuru
8.  DNF Alpha cuber
8.  DNF DynaXT


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  4:50.93 Victor Tang
2.  12:19.88 LittleLumos
3.  23:19.32 Jakub26


Spoiler



4.  DNF Alpha cuber
4.  DNF hah27
4.  DNF Keroma12


*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  25/30 55:49 Victor Tang
2.  29/38 60:00 Keroma12
3.  13/13 44:28 Nihahhat


Spoiler



4.  3/3 4:43 Jakub26
5.  2/2 1:31 abunickabhi
6.  2/2 12:21 stanley chapel


*3x3x3 one-handed*(138)
1.  10.91 Theo Goluboff
2.  11.35 BrianJ
3.  11.73 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  11.77 Elo13
5.  12.02 OriginalUsername
6.  12.50 darrensaito
7.  12.62 tJardigradHe
8.  12.73 2017LAMB06
9.  12.83 RedstoneTim
10.  13.01 lilwoaji
11.  13.03 Nihahhat
12.  13.49 AndyMok
13.  13.72 JackPfeifer
14.  13.87 Jackimus
15.  14.12 Caíque crispim
16.  14.20 Charles Jerome
17.  14.26 Ryan Pilat
18.  15.28 tsutt099
19.  15.29 Adweehun
20.  15.38 mihnea3000
21.  15.64 Pixaler
22.  15.98 Tues
23.  16.00 ichcubegerne
24.  16.02 midnightcuberx
25.  16.51 Cody_Caston
26.  16.70 EvanWright1
27.  16.81 dycocubix
28.  16.92 BradenTheMagician
29.  17.37 turtwig
30.  17.43 wearephamily1719
31.  17.72 CubicOreo
32.  17.77 alyzsnyzs
33.  17.91 abunickabhi
34.  17.97 Victor Tang
35.  17.99 Alison Meador
36.  18.02 MCuber
37.  18.17 KrokosB
38.  18.20 Jammy
39.  18.63 Antto Pitkänen
39.  18.63 roymok1213
39.  18.63 hah27
42.  18.66 MartinN13
43.  18.72 V Achyuthan
44.  18.73 KingWilwin16
45.  18.84 Boris McCoy
46.  19.03 trangium
47.  19.44 AydenNguyen
48.  19.71 Christopher Fandrich
49.  19.86 João Vinicius
50.  19.94 Utkarsh Ashar
51.  20.00 DGCubes
52.  20.05 WizardCM
53.  20.41 agradess2
54.  20.44 michaelxfy
55.  20.92 Nuuk cuber
56.  20.93 Torch
57.  20.98 Luke Solves Cubes
58.  21.03 xyzzy
59.  21.06 weatherman223
60.  21.10 Elf
61.  21.27 zSquirreL
62.  21.46 Calumv 
63.  21.82 JakeAK
63.  21.82 Trexrush1
65.  21.88 qatumciuzacqul
66.  21.92 TheReasonableCuber
67.  22.36 YouCubing
67.  22.36 2018AMSB02
69.  22.45 Chris Van Der Brink
70.  22.65 edd_dib
71.  22.79 Тібо【鑫小龙】
71.  22.79 lumes2121
73.  23.27 Parke187
74.  23.30 Cubey_Tube
74.  23.30 Fred Lang
76.  23.43 yijunleow
77.  23.76 Omkar1
78.  23.90 drpfisherman
79.  24.09 Raymos Castillo
80.  24.23 JohnSax
81.  24.80 Zamirul Faris
82.  25.49 VectorCubes
83.  25.78 Koen van Aller
84.  25.88 vezeneca
85.  25.99 Nitin Kumar 2018
86.  26.06 Ich_73
87.  26.30 ly_6
88.  26.50 Nevan J
89.  26.85 Kacper Jędrzejuk
89.  26.85 carlosvilla9
91.  27.22 JacobLittleton
92.  27.42 Jge
93.  28.19 Timona
94.  28.40 hyn
95.  28.53 floqualmie
96.  28.94 pizzacrust
97.  29.16 SunnyCubing
98.  29.69 Der Der
99.  29.82 filmip
100.  30.55 Sawyer
101.  31.03 Destin.S
102.  31.07 KellanTheCubingCoder
103.  31.10 FishTalons
104.  31.12 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
105.  31.49 nigelthecuber
106.  31.52 InfinityCuber324
107.  31.75 Isaiah The Scott
108.  31.98 DesertWolf
109.  32.45 Oliver Pällo
110.  32.90 Homeschool Cubing
111.  33.08 kumato
112.  33.45 Xauxage
113.  33.47 Abram Grimsley
114.  33.93 InlandEmpireCuber
115.  34.81 Maxematician
116.  35.16 Jakub26
117.  36.08 justyy14
118.  36.69 Hyperion
119.  38.01 Mike Hughey
120.  41.93 DUDECUBER
121.  42.48 Jack Law
122.  43.42 Whale
123.  44.01 SlowerCuber
124.  45.06 freshcuber.de
125.  45.24 Noob's Cubes
126.  45.64 pb_cuber
127.  51.82 SpeedCubeLegend17
128.  52.15 BigBrainBoi989
129.  55.42 Jacck
130.  55.71 Chai003
131.  56.70 liamcubes10
132.  1:03.68 WTFperm
133.  1:04.67 GrettGrett
133.  1:04.67 helloimcubedup
135.  1:12.78 thomas.sch
136.  1:23.41 CubeEnthusiast15
137.  2:04.37 noel wahinya kiongo
138.  DNF Meanjuice


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  36.57 DGCubes
2.  1:05.51 Utkarsh Ashar
3.  DNF WizardCM
3.  DNF N4C0

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(15)
1.  38.13 ichcubegerne
2.  42.88 DGCubes
3.  1:10.90 TheReasonableCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:21.49 Zamirul Faris
5.  1:25.12 Jammy
6.  1:27.06 Jacck
7.  1:46.56 Nevan J
8.  1:59.72 thomas.sch
9.  2:04.63 Meanjuice
10.  2:20.89 agradess2
11.  5:51.36 helloimcubedup
12.  DNF WizardCM
12.  DNF kumato
12.  DNF Homeschool Cubing
12.  DNF DUDECUBER


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(13)
1.  29.33 (29, 31, 28) V Achyuthan
2.  37.00 (39, 38, 34) Mike Hughey
3.  41.00 (47, 36, 40) Kacper Jędrzejuk


Spoiler



4.  45.00 (46, 48, 41) Jakub26
5.  45.33 (45, 47, 44) Timona
6.  48.00 (52, 47, 45) DynaXT
7.  53.67 (45, 58, 58) BigBrainBoi989
8.  69.67 (65, 70, 74) SpeedCubeLegend17
9.  DNF (22, DNS, DNS) Cale S
9.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) AndyMok
9.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) DUDECUBER
9.  DNF (58, DNS, DNS) Der Der
9.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) noel wahinya kiongo


*2-3-4 Relay*(77)
1.  40.51 Theo Goluboff
2.  42.24 darrensaito
3.  43.32 mihnea3000


Spoiler



4.  44.08 turtwig
5.  44.14 Luke Garrett
6.  45.27 OriginalUsername
7.  46.96 JackPfeifer
8.  49.72 BradenTheMagician
9.  50.91 dycocubix
10.  51.00 Elf
11.  51.53 DGCubes
12.  52.10 thecubingwizard
13.  53.81 agradess2
14.  55.05 lilwoaji
15.  56.14 EvanWright1
15.  56.14 michaelxfy
17.  56.15 MCuber
18.  56.68 AndyMok
19.  57.12 Tues
20.  57.32 ichcubegerne
21.  1:01.01 zSquirreL
22.  1:01.27 Valken
23.  1:02.35 WizardCM
24.  1:02.94 YouCubing
25.  1:03.06 Nuuk cuber
26.  1:03.26 Julio974
27.  1:03.98 Ash Black
28.  1:05.03 Caíque crispim
29.  1:05.99 beabernardes
30.  1:06.07 TheReasonableCuber
31.  1:06.50 Rollercoasterben 
32.  1:06.80 JacobLittleton
33.  1:08.09 Timona
34.  1:08.57 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  1:08.81 DynaXT
36.  1:09.11 Parke187
37.  1:09.45 InlandEmpireCuber
38.  1:09.89 Cubey_Tube
39.  1:12.01 Triangles_are_cubers
40.  1:12.09 drpfisherman
41.  1:12.24 KingWilwin16
42.  1:12.36 vezeneca
43.  1:14.02 pizzacrust
44.  1:14.50 Ich_73
45.  1:14.90 CaptainCuber
46.  1:15.25 Тібо【鑫小龙】
47.  1:15.57 Utkarsh Ashar
48.  1:20.95 Luke Solves Cubes
49.  1:22.39 ly_6
50.  1:22.89 FishTalons
51.  1:24.50 Jakub26
52.  1:30.29 Sawyer
53.  1:30.85 Abram Grimsley
54.  1:32.18 Nitin Kumar 2018
55.  1:34.87 KellanTheCubingCoder
56.  1:35.20 Homeschool Cubing
57.  1:41.30 Jge
58.  1:42.71 That1Cuber
59.  1:43.21 Nevan J
60.  1:49.65 Hyperion
61.  1:49.73 One Wheel
62.  1:52.03 hyn
63.  1:53.70 Jrg
64.  2:02.50 BigBrainBoi989
65.  2:04.09 GrettGrett
66.  2:04.88 SpeedCubeLegend17
67.  2:08.86 CubeEnthusiast15
68.  2:10.11 Topherlul
69.  2:13.19 N4C0
70.  2:13.21 Meanjuice
71.  2:36.72 aerocube
72.  2:47.81 Whale
73.  2:51.09 thomas.sch
74.  3:35.71 helloimcubedup
75.  3:50.93 wave_cuber
76.  4:20.24 BlueDefender102
77.  DNF Isaiah The Scott


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(46)
1.  1:43.37 AndyMok
2.  1:44.83 fun at the joy
3.  1:49.16 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  1:49.30 Theo Goluboff
5.  1:50.37 OriginalUsername
6.  1:53.44 dycocubix
7.  2:00.27 ichcubegerne
8.  2:01.24 turtwig
9.  2:06.89 Elf
10.  2:07.58 DGCubes
11.  2:07.65 agradess2
12.  2:09.24 BradenTheMagician
13.  2:12.50 michaelxfy
14.  2:18.24 TheReasonableCuber
15.  2:21.39 zSquirreL
16.  2:21.69 WizardCM
17.  2:23.47 Rollercoasterben 
18.  2:28.32 beabernardes
19.  2:31.12 KingWilwin16
20.  2:35.70 drpfisherman
21.  2:37.78 Timona
22.  2:40.97 Nuuk cuber
23.  2:51.44 JacobLittleton
24.  2:54.86 Nitin Kumar 2018
25.  2:54.88 Cubey_Tube
26.  3:02.61 CaptainCuber
27.  3:03.59 DynaXT
28.  3:08.18 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  3:15.68 Isaiah The Scott
30.  3:21.73 Caíque crispim
31.  3:27.64 FishTalons
32.  3:31.12 Luke Solves Cubes
33.  3:44.76 ly_6
34.  3:47.02 Julio974
35.  3:50.12 One Wheel
36.  3:59.66 Sawyer
37.  4:01.82 Homeschool Cubing
38.  4:09.08 Hyperion
39.  4:13.14 Jakub26
40.  4:33.86 BigBrainBoi989
41.  4:33.94 Jrg
42.  5:22.40 CubeEnthusiast15
43.  5:25.12 Meanjuice
44.  5:43.60 thomas.sch
45.  6:19.58 GrettGrett
46.  7:29.68 helloimcubedup


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(22)
1.  3:45.93 OriginalUsername
2.  3:58.21 thecubingwizard
3.  4:08.04 dycocubix


Spoiler



4.  4:11.86 ichcubegerne
5.  4:16.59 agradess2
6.  4:37.59 DGCubes
7.  5:11.53 TheReasonableCuber
8.  5:13.94 Nuuk cuber
9.  5:16.02 DistanceRunner25
10.  5:28.69 WTFperm
11.  5:30.48 drpfisherman
12.  5:36.18 JacobLittleton
13.  5:46.07 WizardCM
14.  6:16.81 Rollercoasterben 
15.  6:22.92 Cubey_Tube
16.  7:28.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  7:55.50 Nitin Kumar 2018
18.  8:01.01 Jrg
19.  8:06.44 One Wheel
20.  8:16.08 Luke Solves Cubes
21.  9:21.70 Hyperion
22.  10:36.73 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  6:33.17 Theo Goluboff
2.  6:45.61 thecubingwizard
3.  6:54.78 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  7:21.96 mihnea3000
5.  7:28.97 dycocubix
6.  8:10.33 DGCubes
7.  8:37.78 drpfisherman
8.  9:30.40 TheReasonableCuber
9.  10:47.02 WizardCM
10.  10:58.95 Rollercoasterben 
11.  14:44.85 Jrg
12.  15:01.06 One Wheel
13.  17:39.70 Luke Solves Cubes
14.  18:46.64 thomas.sch


*Clock*(86)
1.  3.64 JChambers13
2.  4.15 MartinN13
3.  4.33 VectorCubes


Spoiler



4.  5.31 alyzsnyzs
5.  5.38 Christopher Fandrich
6.  5.43 Luke Garrett
7.  5.65 michaelxfy
8.  5.72 Oliver Pällo
9.  5.74 DesertWolf
10.  5.92 Jakub D
11.  6.10 AndyMok
12.  6.17 Clock_Enthusiast
13.  6.20 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
14.  6.44 50ph14
15.  6.75 Zeke Mackay
16.  6.79 Theo Goluboff
17.  6.87 YouCubing
18.  6.88 NewoMinx
19.  6.93 zSquirreL
20.  6.96 lilwoaji
21.  7.23 floqualmie
22.  7.32 BradenTheMagician
23.  7.42 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  7.45 Jules Graham
25.  7.51 tsutt099
26.  7.63 2017LAMB06
27.  7.74 Jammy
28.  7.81 roymok1213
29.  7.88 Parke187
30.  8.01 N4C0
31.  8.06 drpfisherman
32.  8.12 Tues
33.  8.16 MichaelNielsen
34.  8.27 Shadowjockey
35.  8.31 MCuber
36.  8.44 Ayce
37.  8.49 weatherman223
38.  8.57 ichcubegerne
39.  8.63 Raymos Castillo
40.  8.80 OriginalUsername
41.  8.83 mihnea3000
41.  8.83 William Austin
43.  8.97 KrokosB
44.  8.98 darrensaito
45.  9.30 Li Xiang
46.  9.63 Jakub26
47.  9.74 carlosvilla9
48.  9.80 InfinityCuber324
49.  10.14 dycocubix
50.  10.23 Ash Black
51.  10.26 DGCubes
52.  10.27 Destin.S
53.  10.29 Nuuk cuber
54.  10.53 DynaXT
55.  11.05 Alpha cuber
56.  11.14 Fred Lang
57.  11.84 WizardCM
58.  12.05 KellanTheCubingCoder
59.  12.11 That1Cuber
60.  12.35 Ryan Pilat
61.  12.63 midnightcuberx
62.  12.68 SpeedCubeLegend17
63.  12.84 rlnninja44
64.  13.12 João Vinicius
65.  13.18 pizzacrust
66.  14.80 elimescube
67.  15.17 freshcuber.de
68.  15.47 Luke Solves Cubes
68.  15.47 JacobLittleton
70.  15.49 Mike Hughey
71.  15.59 TheReasonableCuber
72.  16.13 Jacck
73.  16.80 thomas.sch
74.  16.82 ARSCubing
75.  17.29 Cubey_Tube
76.  17.73 GrettGrett
77.  18.91 FishTalons
78.  20.50 Homeschool Cubing
79.  22.40 Caíque crispim
80.  27.73 Abram Grimsley
81.  30.66 Whale
82.  31.09 Hyperion
83.  33.84 liamcubes10
84.  DNF Boris McCoy
84.  DNF Rollercoasterben 
84.  DNF AydenNguyen


*Megaminx*(64)
1.  33.29 Heewon Seo
2.  39.77 Theo Goluboff
3.  41.59 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  44.99 Elf
5.  46.58 darrensaito
6.  46.96 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  48.27 AndyMok
8.  49.89 WizardCM
9.  49.92 Ryan Pilat
10.  51.19 Jackimus
11.  51.53 lilwoaji
12.  52.95 michaelxfy
13.  54.17 JackPfeifer
14.  54.65 Fred Lang
15.  56.12 OriginalUsername
16.  56.19 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  58.16 MCuber
18.  58.30 Boris McCoy
19.  58.86 carlosvilla9
20.  58.90 DGCubes
21.  1:00.05 dycocubix
22.  1:00.87 agradess2
23.  1:00.91 mariotdias
24.  1:02.67 BradenTheMagician
25.  1:05.32 ichcubegerne
26.  1:05.83 Tues
27.  1:06.05 CubicOreo
28.  1:08.21 YouCubing
29.  1:09.42 Jammy
30.  1:11.40 Timona
31.  1:13.93 mihnea3000
32.  1:18.27 DistanceRunner25
33.  1:19.32 Nuuk cuber
34.  1:22.08 50ph14
35.  1:22.94 Eli Apperson
36.  1:29.60 DynaXT
37.  1:31.12 Trexrush1
38.  1:34.39 vezeneca
39.  1:39.99 Imsoosm
40.  1:40.02 weatherman223
41.  1:41.00 JacobLittleton
42.  1:42.62 TheReasonableCuber
43.  1:45.60 zSquirreL
44.  1:48.31 FishTalons
45.  1:58.07 stanley chapel
46.  2:00.44 Luke Solves Cubes
47.  2:17.44 DUDECUBER
48.  2:26.31 Sellerie11
49.  2:33.41 One Wheel
50.  2:35.74 hyn
51.  2:48.02 Abram Grimsley
52.  2:50.04 SlowerCuber
53.  2:59.38 Jacck
54.  3:01.11 CubeEnthusiast15
55.  3:05.46 Jrg
56.  3:17.10 freshcuber.de
57.  3:20.32 thomas.sch
58.  3:26.75 Isaiah The Scott
59.  3:30.75 sporteisvogel
60.  3:35.03 Meanjuice
61.  5:46.74 helloimcubedup
62.  DNF drpfisherman
62.  DNF Destin.S
62.  DNF Hyperion


*Pyraminx*(131)
1.  1.47 MichaelNielsen
2.  1.59 dycocubix
3.  1.64 Jules Graham


Spoiler



4.  1.89 BrianJ
5.  2.16 tJardigradHe
6.  2.22 DGCubes
7.  2.39 Ryan Pilat
8.  2.42 Charles Jerome
9.  2.49 icubeslow434
10.  2.52 Luke Garrett
10.  2.52 tsutt099
12.  2.67 50ph14
13.  2.69 Zeke Mackay
14.  3.01 OriginalUsername
15.  3.04 Cody_Caston
16.  3.09 Bashy
17.  3.10 Ash Black
18.  3.13 darrensaito
19.  3.51 BradenTheMagician
20.  3.55 Ghost Cuber 
21.  3.59 MartinN13
22.  3.61 mariotdias
23.  3.65 aznbn
24.  3.68 EvanWright1
25.  3.70 mihnea3000
26.  3.71 Theo Goluboff
27.  3.82 Adweehun
28.  3.84 Boris McCoy
29.  3.96 alyzsnyzs
30.  3.99 Tues
31.  4.05 NewoMinx
32.  4.08 Homeschool Cubing
33.  4.16 Caíque crispim
34.  4.19 YouCubing
35.  4.20 Torch
36.  4.21 wearephamily1719
37.  4.22 Jge
38.  4.25 Parke187
39.  4.37 Max C.
40.  4.49 weatherman223
41.  4.52 GooseCuber
42.  4.55 any name you wish
43.  4.65 Nuuk cuber
44.  4.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  4.80 Clock_Enthusiast
46.  4.81 AndyMok
47.  4.86 Raymos Castillo
48.  4.88 Ich_73
49.  4.89 MCuber
50.  4.92 João Vinicius
51.  5.01 WizardCM
52.  5.06 Тібо【鑫小龙】
53.  5.07 Oliver Pällo
54.  5.19 DesertWolf
55.  5.27 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
56.  5.33 JacobLittleton
57.  5.35 Triangles_are_cubers
58.  5.45 Jammy
59.  5.47 michaelxfy
60.  5.52 lilwoaji
61.  5.55 AydenNguyen
62.  5.56 CaptainCuber
63.  5.84 midnightcuberx
64.  5.87 VectorCubes
65.  6.00 KellanTheCubingCoder
66.  6.03 Omkar1
67.  6.08 Pixaler
68.  6.28 Christopher Fandrich
68.  6.28 Alpha cuber
70.  6.34 agradess2
71.  6.40 Li Xiang
72.  6.47 Antto Pitkänen
73.  6.48 Jack Law
74.  6.68 drpfisherman
75.  6.77 Corner Twistz
76.  6.85 abunickabhi
77.  6.90 Calumv 
78.  6.98 vezeneca
79.  7.01 carlosvilla9
80.  7.03 Cubey_Tube
81.  7.04 superkitkat106
82.  7.07 pizzacrust
83.  7.11 Elf
84.  7.13 GrettGrett
85.  7.15 zSquirreL
86.  7.29 Isaiah The Scott
87.  7.30 Alison Meador
88.  7.35 N4C0
89.  7.41 ichcubegerne
89.  7.41 buzzteam4
91.  7.51 JustGoodCuber
92.  7.65 White KB
93.  7.67 ARSCubing
94.  7.68 SpeedCubeLegend17
95.  7.75 Poorcuber09
96.  7.86 pb_cuber
97.  7.93 TheReasonableCuber
98.  7.98 Redicubeman
99.  8.06 Jakub26
100.  8.35 Koen van Aller
101.  8.41 Luke Solves Cubes
102.  8.51 Mike Hughey
103.  8.52 DynaXT
104.  8.69 rlnninja44
104.  8.69 Abram Grimsley
106.  9.08 DUDECUBER
107.  9.13 nigelthecuber
108.  9.50 BradyLawrence
109.  9.68 helloimcubedup
110.  9.69 Johnathan
111.  9.73 InfinityCuber324
112.  9.91 hyn
113.  10.05 BigBrainBoi989
114.  10.18 Hyperion
115.  10.46 Meanjuice
116.  10.62 Jacck
117.  11.24 liamcubes10
118.  11.64 sporteisvogel
119.  11.68 Whale
120.  11.78 aerocube
121.  12.65 That1Cuber
122.  12.69 CubeEnthusiast15
123.  13.96 Solveeverything
124.  14.83 Nash171
125.  15.40 thomas.sch
126.  16.29 Kalindu
127.  16.33 freshcuber.de
128.  18.44 Hazwi
129.  19.68 Chai003
130.  22.28 Zaffran
131.  23.85 randomboi


*Square-1*(101)
1.  6.49 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.21 Adweehun
3.  8.64 Ryan Pilat


Spoiler



4.  8.82 tsutt099
5.  8.96 EvanWright1
6.  9.30 Jackimus
7.  9.35 thecubingwizard
8.  9.59 icubeslow434
9.  9.61 Hot potato
10.  9.74 Theo Goluboff
11.  10.34 BrianJ
12.  10.37 JackPfeifer
13.  10.41 DistanceRunner25
14.  10.46 Charles Jerome
15.  10.49 Shadowjockey
16.  10.69 Cale S
17.  10.83 Benjamin Warry
18.  11.18 alyzsnyzs
19.  11.23 Caíque crispim
20.  11.37 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
21.  11.46 darrensaito
22.  11.73 BradyLawrence
23.  11.85 DesertWolf
24.  12.03 dycocubix
25.  12.16 Boris McCoy
26.  12.28 YouCubing
27.  12.33 BradenTheMagician
28.  12.36 OriginalUsername
29.  12.65 MichaelNielsen
30.  12.69 AndrewT99
31.  13.44 Luke Garrett
32.  13.48 NewoMinx
33.  13.88 Tues
34.  14.17 AydenNguyen
35.  14.21 fun at the joy
36.  14.30 Kylegadj
37.  14.35 tJardigradHe
38.  14.55 Antto Pitkänen
39.  15.07 Ash Black
40.  15.48 beabernardes
41.  15.49 Destin.S
42.  15.66 AndyMok
43.  15.93 JacobLittleton
44.  16.09 MCuber
45.  16.42 zSquirreL
46.  16.54 lilwoaji
47.  16.61 michaelxfy
48.  16.62 mariotdias
49.  16.93 Corner Twistz
50.  17.23 ichcubegerne
51.  17.51 any name you wish
52.  18.51 Ich_73
53.  18.57 mihnea3000
54.  19.17 Kacper Jędrzejuk
55.  20.09 50ph14
56.  20.18 DGCubes
57.  21.44 Raymos Castillo
58.  22.65 Jammy
59.  23.13 2017LAMB06
60.  23.32 Oliver Pällo
61.  24.03 WizardCM
62.  24.20 drpfisherman
63.  24.31 Torch
64.  24.45 midnightcuberx
65.  24.65 Jakub26
65.  24.65 GrettGrett
67.  24.75 weatherman223
68.  25.17 Cubey_Tube
69.  25.39 Fred Lang
70.  25.43 DynaXT
71.  26.57 pizzacrust
72.  26.92 Parke187
73.  27.86 João Vinicius
74.  28.83 hyn
75.  29.75 buzzteam4
76.  29.89 Alpha cuber
77.  31.37 Nuuk cuber
78.  31.71 Homeschool Cubing
79.  31.85 Poorcuber09
80.  31.94 nigelthecuber
81.  32.18 FishTalons
82.  32.58 Alison Meador
83.  34.08 Trexrush1
84.  34.47 BigBrainBoi989
85.  35.79 TheReasonableCuber
86.  36.12 Meanjuice
87.  36.28 Omkar1
88.  38.62 bennettstouder
89.  39.92 carlosvilla9
90.  40.48 InfinityCuber324
91.  48.14 Luke Solves Cubes
92.  48.75 Abram Grimsley
93.  49.22 Sawyer
94.  52.19 Mike Hughey
95.  1:01.22 Jacck
96.  1:02.47 Hyperion
97.  1:23.99 thomas.sch
98.  1:29.60 sporteisvogel
99.  2:46.10 UPCHAN
100.  DNF Calumv 
100.  DNF DUDECUBER


*Skewb*(114)
1.  1.58 Legomanz
2.  2.12 Cody_Caston
3.  2.63 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  2.78 Ash Black
5.  3.03 BrianJ
6.  3.10 tsutt099
7.  3.14 darrensaito
8.  3.26 domrred
9.  3.31 alyzsnyzs
10.  3.48 asacuber
11.  3.55 Tues
12.  3.56 NewoMinx
13.  3.59 OriginalUsername
14.  3.73 bobbybob
15.  3.82 Jackimus
16.  3.90 Theo Goluboff
17.  4.00 Alpha cuber
18.  4.10 AndyMok
19.  4.18 MichaelNielsen
20.  4.32 roymok1213
21.  4.36 dycocubix
22.  4.54 lilwoaji
23.  4.58 Luke Garrett
24.  4.59 EvanWright1
25.  4.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  4.77 João Vinicius
27.  4.78 Ryan Pilat
28.  4.87 50ph14
29.  4.88 Antto Pitkänen
30.  4.90 tJardigradHe
30.  4.90 BradenTheMagician
32.  4.92 nigelthecuber
33.  5.07 N4C0
34.  5.14 VectorCubes
35.  5.15 weatherman223
36.  5.38 Raymos Castillo
37.  5.41 MCuber
38.  5.42 mihnea3000
39.  5.58 Boris McCoy
40.  5.59 Shadowjockey
41.  5.65 Calumv 
41.  5.65 DGCubes
43.  5.71 Elf
44.  5.74 ichcubegerne
44.  5.74 Triangles_are_cubers
46.  5.86 michaelxfy
47.  5.95 Parke187
48.  6.06 aznbn
49.  6.08 Jakub26
50.  6.15 Hyperion
51.  6.20 WizardCM
52.  6.51 Caíque crispim
53.  6.54 InfinityCuber324
53.  6.54 Clock_Enthusiast
55.  6.58 YouCubing
56.  6.61 William Austin
57.  6.63 Jammy
58.  6.64 2017LAMB06
59.  6.65 zSquirreL
60.  6.74 Torch
61.  6.85 Poorcuber09
62.  6.95 Тібо【鑫小龙】
62.  6.95 Corner Twistz
64.  6.97 Alison Meador
65.  7.01 vezeneca
66.  7.03 DynaXT
67.  7.06 DUDECUBER
68.  7.07 AydenNguyen
69.  7.23 Christopher Fandrich
70.  7.66 floqualmie
71.  7.67 Ich_73
72.  7.81 Timona
73.  7.90 Trexrush1
74.  7.99 Jack Law
75.  8.43 KellanTheCubingCoder
76.  8.57 JacobLittleton
77.  8.92 liamcubes10
78.  9.00 Nuuk cuber
79.  9.06 That1Cuber
80.  9.09 Li Xiang
80.  9.09 buzzteam4
82.  9.17 Pixaler
83.  9.28 drpfisherman
84.  9.32 ARSCubing
85.  9.66 abunickabhi
86.  9.84 Omkar1
87.  9.93 GrettGrett
88.  10.02 BigBrainBoi989
89.  10.46 carlosvilla9
90.  10.57 Luke Solves Cubes
91.  10.91 Koen van Aller
92.  11.03 Homeschool Cubing
93.  11.26 TheReasonableCuber
94.  11.71 rlnninja44
95.  12.19 Hubbabubba10100
96.  12.21 CaptainCuber
97.  12.28 V Achyuthan
98.  12.29 agradess2
99.  12.54 SlowerCuber
100.  13.05 Isaiah The Scott
101.  13.13 Abram Grimsley
102.  13.26 Jge
103.  13.35 Mike Hughey
104.  14.38 Meanjuice
105.  16.06 pb_cuber
106.  16.29 CubeEnthusiast15
107.  18.37 wave_cuber
108.  19.15 thomas.sch
109.  20.22 Jacck
110.  21.64 sporteisvogel
111.  23.28 helloimcubedup
112.  23.47 Chai003
113.  23.48 Sellerie11
114.  46.34 aerocube


*Kilominx*(21)
1.  23.35 DGCubes
2.  24.59 Kacper Jędrzejuk
3.  26.23 Imsoosm


Spoiler



4.  29.36 ichcubegerne
5.  29.42 WizardCM
6.  30.46 YouCubing
7.  31.42 Nuuk cuber
8.  35.74 agradess2
9.  41.46 That1Cuber
10.  42.12 abunickabhi
11.  46.76 Isaiah The Scott
12.  51.73 Homeschool Cubing
13.  51.88 TheReasonableCuber
14.  56.05 Meanjuice
15.  1:01.05 helloimcubedup
16.  1:03.26 Ich_73
17.  1:17.67 thomas.sch
18.  1:18.98 BigBrainBoi989
19.  1:21.26 JacobLittleton
20.  1:22.82 Luke Solves Cubes
21.  1:47.49 Abram Grimsley


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  2:55.37 Theo Goluboff
2.  3:21.78 OriginalUsername
3.  3:38.54 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  3:53.25 dycocubix
5.  4:01.13 KrokosB
6.  4:04.33 ichcubegerne
7.  4:22.02 EvanWright1
8.  4:47.46 WizardCM
9.  4:58.00 DGCubes
10.  5:07.58 Boris McCoy
11.  5:21.71 drpfisherman
12.  5:33.99 JacobLittleton
13.  5:48.75 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  6:03.32 DynaXT
15.  6:06.26 zSquirreL
16.  6:09.26 KingWilwin16
17.  6:13.49 TheReasonableCuber
18.  8:21.46 Jakub26
19.  9:10.13 Hyperion
20.  10:56.73 thomas.sch


*Redi Cube*(19)
1.  5.85 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.20 Redicubeman
3.  9.95 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  10.24 2017LAMB06
5.  12.41 Ash Black
6.  12.60 ichcubegerne
7.  14.00 buzzteam4
8.  14.46 Raymos Castillo
9.  15.25 YouCubing
10.  20.01 Homeschool Cubing
11.  23.14 Nuuk cuber
12.  24.63 Abram Grimsley
13.  26.08 Mike Hughey
14.  27.32 BigBrainBoi989
15.  28.48 zSquirreL
16.  31.40 thomas.sch
17.  35.02 Meanjuice
18.  41.92 Jacck
19.  46.22 JacobLittleton


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  24.16 DGCubes
2.  24.82 Ash Black
3.  32.09 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  32.79 ichcubegerne
5.  48.18 Homeschool Cubing
6.  48.21 Nuuk cuber
7.  49.78 WizardCM
8.  51.89 Mike Hughey
9.  57.92 TheReasonableCuber
10.  1:02.80 thomas.sch
11.  1:14.74 Rubika-37-021204
12.  1:15.52 One Wheel
13.  1:16.81 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(9)
1.  11.77 YouCubing
2.  15.27 stanley chapel
3.  25.21 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  25.82 DGCubes
5.  26.63 dycocubix
6.  36.39 CubeEnthusiast15
7.  39.64 Zamirul Faris
8.  2:00.39 GrettGrett
9.  4:50.82 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  42.15 trangium
2.  47.25 DGCubes
3.  48.61 V Achyuthan


Spoiler



4.  DNF any name you wish
4.  DNF WizardCM
4.  DNF BigBrainBoi989


*Mirror Blocks*(30)
1.  15.44 BradenTheMagician
2.  16.50 Valken
3.  18.21 Alison Meador


Spoiler



4.  24.78 Haya_Mirror
5.  25.48 lilwoaji
6.  25.61 ichcubegerne
7.  33.97 YouCubing
8.  37.18 Nuuk cuber
9.  38.64 Omkar1
10.  40.23 Ash Black
11.  40.70 Homeschool Cubing
12.  50.44 WizardCM
13.  51.86 DGCubes
14.  56.59 Abram Grimsley
15.  58.42 TheReasonableCuber
16.  59.31 DUDECUBER
17.  59.77 zSquirreL
18.  1:00.90 Zamirul Faris
19.  1:01.13 Raymos Castillo
20.  1:02.46 JacobLittleton
21.  1:16.98 Meanjuice
22.  1:17.20 drpfisherman
23.  1:23.62 BigBrainBoi989
24.  1:23.72 Isaiah The Scott
25.  1:28.28 Luke Solves Cubes
26.  1:39.81 thomas.sch
27.  1:40.22 CubeEnthusiast15
28.  1:41.14 Hyperion
29.  1:48.27 helloimcubedup
30.  3:37.16 liamcubes10


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  1:49.78 DGCubes
2.  2:35.15 YouCubing
3.  4:42.57 CubeEnthusiast15


Spoiler



4.  5:11.35 thomas.sch


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(9)
1.  27.06 SpeedyOctahedron
2.  49.37 drpfisherman
3.  1:11.23 zSquirreL


Spoiler



4.  1:14.63 xyzzy
5.  1:19.10 YouCubing
6.  1:38.15 DGCubes
7.  2:40.62 One Wheel
8.  3:19.67 thomas.sch
9.  DNF freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(293)
1.  1560 Theo Goluboff
2.  1525 OriginalUsername
3.  1413 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1401 dycocubix
5.  1347 Luke Garrett
6.  1346 Ryan Pilat
7.  1337 BradenTheMagician
8.  1322 AndyMok
9.  1294 ichcubegerne
10.  1259 darrensaito
11.  1254 Tues
12.  1241 YouCubing
13.  1230 mihnea3000
14.  1131 michaelxfy
15.  1124 tsutt099
16.  1109 WizardCM
17.  1098 lilwoaji
18.  1075 tJardigradHe
19.  1072 agradess2
20.  1067 Caíque crispim
21.  1029 Christopher Fandrich
22.  1021 Nuuk cuber
23.  1005 Boris McCoy
24.  988 Ash Black
24.  988 BrianJ
26.  947 JacobLittleton
27.  946 zSquirreL
27.  946 EvanWright1
29.  945 Elf
30.  931 MichaelNielsen
31.  912 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  909 MCuber
33.  907 NewoMinx
34.  897 alyzsnyzs
35.  890 turtwig
36.  873 TheReasonableCuber
37.  870 drpfisherman
38.  837 Raymos Castillo
39.  827 Shadowjockey
40.  813 João Vinicius
41.  806 weatherman223
42.  794 Pixaler
43.  779 Charles Jerome
44.  764 Jammy
45.  763 MartinN13
46.  762 Parke187
47.  741 thecubingwizard
48.  737 DesertWolf
49.  730 Antto Pitkänen
50.  726 roymok1213
51.  725 Cubey_Tube
52.  724 Torch
53.  709 Max C.
54.  708 AydenNguyen
55.  698 Cody_Caston
56.  680 Alison Meador
57.  674 Corner Twistz
58.  663 Timona
59.  652 2017LAMB06
60.  650 vezeneca
61.  649 carlosvilla9
62.  641 VectorCubes
63.  639 CubicOreo
64.  634 abunickabhi
64.  634 Fred Lang
66.  633 Luke Solves Cubes
67.  631 DynaXT
68.  630 Zeke Mackay
69.  620 Jackimus
70.  619 Jakub26
71.  614 fun at the joy
72.  607 Cale S
73.  605 50ph14
74.  601 Victor Tang
75.  598 Ich_73
76.  597 Jge
77.  593 Adweehun
78.  591 wearephamily1719
79.  588 Homeschool Cubing
80.  576 Koen van Aller
81.  572 Valken
81.  572 Тібо【鑫小龙】
83.  565 Trexrush1
84.  556 Legomanz
85.  555 aznbn
86.  548 Triangles_are_cubers
87.  546 KingWilwin16
88.  537 hah27
89.  535 Nitin Kumar 2018
90.  531 Zamirul Faris
91.  530 JackPfeifer
92.  527 asacuber
93.  526 Calumv 
94.  518 Utkarsh Ashar
94.  518 beabernardes
96.  512 BradyLawrence
97.  503 Imsoosm
98.  489 FishTalons
99.  476 pizzacrust
100.  475 yijunleow
101.  472 dario1514
102.  471 midnightcuberx
103.  464 KrokosB
104.  462 Oliver Pällo
105.  461 DUDECUBER
106.  445 Omkar1
107.  443 Kylegadj
108.  435 Hyperion
109.  431 nigelthecuber
110.  425 Isaiah The Scott
111.  419 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
112.  417 bennettstouder
113.  412 Abram Grimsley
114.  411 InfinityCuber324
115.  402 CaptainCuber
116.  398 DistanceRunner25
117.  397 Nihahhat
118.  396 hyn
119.  390 V Achyuthan
120.  389 SunnyCubing
121.  386 ARSCubing
122.  385 any name you wish
123.  383 Destin.S
124.  382 ly_6
125.  377 xyzzy
126.  371 edd_dib
127.  368 Clock_Enthusiast
127.  368 KellanTheCubingCoder
129.  363 Li Xiang
130.  358 domrred
131.  353 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
132.  352 Sawyer
133.  350 BigBrainBoi989
134.  344 mariotdias
135.  338 buzzteam4
136.  335 Alpha cuber
137.  331 RedstoneTim
138.  330 Mike Hughey
139.  327 20luky3
139.  327 InlandEmpireCuber
141.  325 trangium
142.  324 That1Cuber
143.  313 JustGoodCuber
144.  312 GrettGrett
145.  311 KamTheCuber
145.  311 stanley chapel
147.  303 JakeAK
148.  300 Nevan J
149.  297 qatumciuzacqul
150.  293 Eli Apperson
151.  292 CubeEnthusiast15
152.  283 N4C0
153.  278 kumato
153.  278 Rollercoasterben 
155.  275 Enoch Jiang
156.  265 superkitkat106
157.  264 justyy14
158.  263 iLikeCheese
158.  263 rlnninja44
160.  262 benzhao
160.  262 floqualmie
160.  262 Chris Van Der Brink
163.  255 Keroma12
164.  254 thomas.sch
165.  250 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
166.  248 Poorcuber09
166.  248 Meanjuice
168.  245 SpeedCubeLegend17
169.  243 Stxrkzy
170.  240 cuberkid10
171.  237 zxmdm666
172.  234 One Wheel
173.  232 DhruvA
174.  231 filmip
175.  229 Jrg
176.  228 ExultantCarn
177.  227 theit07
178.  226 lumes2121
179.  225 Jack Law
180.  223 icubeslow434
181.  222 TheCubingAddict980
182.  216 SlowerCuber
183.  215 JohnSax
184.  213 Maxematician
185.  212 Jacck
185.  212 Redicubeman
187.  211 William Austin
188.  207 Jules Graham
189.  198 pb_cuber
190.  195 2018AMSB02
191.  190 Ayce
192.  186 sporteisvogel
192.  186 Jakub D
192.  186 breadears
195.  179 dhafin
196.  178 liamcubes10
196.  178 Xauxage
198.  174 FaLoL
199.  173 helloimcubedup
200.  172 Der Der
201.  168 freshcuber.de
202.  166 bh13
203.  162 GooseCuber
204.  161 Riddler97
205.  160 sigalig
206.  159 Johnathan
207.  157 Dominduchami
208.  156 kainos
208.  156 Henri Leinfelder
208.  156 Topherlul
211.  155 LwBigcubes
212.  154 d2polld
213.  153 samuel roveran
214.  144 UPCHAN
215.  140 c00bmaster
216.  139 David ep
216.  139 Elo13
218.  136 JFCUBING
219.  135 Kalindu
220.  132 Whale
221.  128 Noob's Cubes
222.  124 WTFperm
223.  118 Bashy
223.  118 teboecubes
223.  118 Ssiא
226.  117 Haya_Mirror
227.  114 Ghost Cuber 
228.  107 Chai003
229.  104 edcuberrules8473
230.  103 Julio974
230.  103 bobbybob
232.  102 Henry13
233.  98 nurhid.hisham
234.  97 Hot potato
235.  95 Hubbabubba10100
235.  95 aerocube
237.  92 Janster1909
238.  89 Benjamin Warry
239.  88 JChambers13
240.  87 Ricco
241.  86 noel wahinya kiongo
242.  85 wave_cuber
243.  83 Rubika-37-021204
244.  81 RyanSoh
245.  80 MythbeastFaris
246.  79 NoSekt
247.  78 Shrimpy
248.  76 AndrewT99
248.  76 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
250.  74 tungsten
251.  73 anderson_1231
252.  68 Heewon Seo
253.  67 Nash171
253.  67 Elisa Rippe
255.  63 Liam Wadek
255.  63 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
257.  58 Sellerie11
257.  58 FeelTheBeat
259.  55 Hazwi
260.  53 Jason Tzeng
261.  52 Lightning
262.  51 asbjorn
263.  49 randomboi
264.  47 Garf
265.  45 SuperCrafter51
266.  43 meme
267.  42 White KB
268.  41 Solveeverything
269.  38 cristicris6
270.  37 rubiksman0
271.  36 Exmestify
272.  35 Mormi
272.  35 Arnavol
272.  35 LittleLumos
275.  34 BlueDefender102
276.  30 ScuffyCubes
277.  28 1davey29
278.  23 elimescube
279.  22 Carbonated_Milk
279.  22 GT8590
281.  18 Lutz_P
282.  14 Kurukuru
283.  13 Penguinocuber
283.  13 SpeedyOctahedron
285.  12 HelgeBerlin
286.  11 inaaya
287.  10 ganslayer
288.  9 Kadhir Nandhan
289.  8 Sheldon Vi
289.  8 inal_goosey
291.  7 F’prime
292.  5 Cubeawsome123456789!
293.  4 Zaffran


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2022)

293 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 39!

That means our winner this week is *Shadowjockey!* Congratulations!!


----------

